# specialized diverge



## Q-VILLE (Dec 28, 2013)

does anyone have a diverge smartweld or comp carb?...thinking about buying one.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Maybe post this in the cyclocross forum


----------



## procos (Jan 7, 2006)

I just got the Comp Carbon about 2 weeks ago and absolutely love it. I have never owned a road bike and have only ridden mountain bikes. There is a trail by my house that goes for miles that is a mix of gravel, asphalt and you can jump into singletrack if you want. The Diverge is perfect for this mix. Road 40 miles last weekend without stopping and wasn't sore at all after the ride. The geo on the bike for me is perfect. I had them put on Trigger tires instead of the stock tires and they work great. I highly recommend this bike.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

procos said:


> I just got the Comp Carbon about 2 weeks ago and absolutely love it.


what size and what does it weigh?


----------



## procos (Jan 7, 2006)

Swerny said:


> what size and what does it weigh?


Size 52!! No idea of weight, it's light. Don't ever bother weighing my bikes.


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

What size trigger tires? I'm curious as to whether the 38mm fit. The bike is spec'd for a max 32mm tire, but I read an article that I believe said they used 38mm.

Also, have you used this for cyclocross-type riding? I have the Crux and love it. I need a pit CX bike. I've been interested in the Diverge for gravel/road riding and might be more inclined to pull the trigger if it could do double-duty as a CX pit bike.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

*Diverge max tire size*



miatagal96 said:


> What size trigger tires? I'm curious as to whether the 38mm fit. The bike is spec'd for a max 32mm tire, but I read an article that I believe said they used 38mm...


Be careful, the Trigger 38s are reported to measure only 35mm (Reviewed: Specialized Trigger Pro 38c 2Bliss Tire - Weight and Width).

I mounted some Continental SpeedRide 700x42 tires (measured width 40mm). They squeezed in but were too close to the frame - no room for mud or debris, and the tire would likely rub if the tire or rim went the slightest bit out of true.

Conti Cyclocross 700x35 tires (measured width 36mm) fit fine with 3-4mm clearance on each side. Here they are on the Axis 4 rims (front & rear):


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks for the info and photos.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

*max tire width revisited*

I'd previously put on some Conti SpeedRide 700x42 tires and felt that the was too little clearance. Mounted on the OEM Axis wheels they measured 40mm wide and only gave 2.5mm clearance with the fork legs and even less with the seat and chain stays. For this reason I stuck with Conti Cyclocross 700x35 tires (measured width 36mm on Easton EC70 wheels) front and rear.

Well, curiosity and a desire for a bit more front end cushion and grip got the better of me, and I mounted a SpeedRide 700x42 tire on the front EC70. A short ride showed that the tire sprue nubs (mold "whiskers") brushed the inside of the fork legs, but there was no evidence that the tire itself touched. As a further test I put strips of white vinyl tape inside the fork legs, trimmed the sprues a bit with scissors, and went out again. Conditions were dry, and I was able to pound the front end pretty hard on corners an bumps. The ride was nice, noticeably smoother than with the 36mm tires, and I felt more confident cornering and in loose conditions. There was no evidence that the tire contacted the fork legs - the white tape was clean and unmarked. Looks like the Diverge fork and EC70 wheel are sufficiently stiff (at least for my 160 lb.) to use a 40mm tire in dry conditions.


----------



## villeneuve80 (Sep 24, 2013)

I just got a smartweld Diverge and really love this bike. Can do anything with it with the stock 30/32 tires : commuting, long road ride, gravel, forest trail shortcuts, trailering the kids etc... 
The bike is really fun to handle and climb really well (I live on top of a mountain with a 1km climb containing 3 sections : 15%-19%-15%)
I have a couple of road bikes (cervélo Rs carbon, Guru praemio R titanium, marinoni turismo steel) and this aluminium bike is really the one I would keep if I had to choose only one...


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

beautiful country you're riding in v80, where is it?

yes, it's amazing what you can do the stock Roubaix tires, but try something a bit wider with some tread and you can really take advantage of the Diverge's off-pave potential


----------



## villeneuve80 (Sep 24, 2013)

Just north of Quebec city !
I can only imagine what it could do with some larger tires, but I commute to work with it and still do 80-90% of road riding on it, so I find the stock tires perfect, rolling really well on our not so good road over here (winter is hard on pavement...) and still very resistant to sharp rocks.

Jacques-Cartier National Park :


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Just up your way in Baie St. Paul last month...v. nice area! Saw TONS of cyclists.


----------



## Elemental277 (Oct 1, 2007)

I rode the 2015 Comp Smartweld this week and almost left the shop with it. It was marked down $400 to clear it out but still about a grand out of my price range. I may order a 2016 Elite DSW when they are available.

The Comp was incredible. Man did it want to get up and go! Great geometry and the 58 seemed so dialed right off the shelf. I'm a little worried potentially missing out on the stopping power of the 785 hydros if I go with the Elite and get the Spyres though.

Great bike!!


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

E277 - If you go with Elite model you might deal with the shop to exchange the TRP Spyre mechanical calipers for TRP Hy/Rd hydraulic calipers (a simple swap). The Hy/Rds are noticeably better than the Spyres in terms of power and modulation and worth the upgrade.


----------



## villeneuve80 (Sep 24, 2013)

The hydraulic brakes are really nice, especially on gravel turning descents where you want just the right amount of slowing. I have now more than 1000 km on my diverge and still in love with it. It is just a great can-do-it-all bike, with a great handling. In the coming weeks I will test it for a 2 day road trip with 200+ km (125 miles) with 8000-9000 ft ascents per day !
(Tigeo : I will be passing in baie st-paul for this ride indeed ;-) )

I chose to take the diverge for this ride (even if I have a 16 pound titanium bike that I love) for the more comfy ride with the 30/32 mm and more carrying space with the SWAT box installed... Well see how it goes !

gotta loves those rolling hills :








With the SWAT box the saddle bag is ready to take some things for the longer rides 








The bike still feels great with a trailer attached :


----------



## Elemental277 (Oct 1, 2007)

Other problem is availability. The shops say there are no 2016's available yet on the site and no dates. Could be a month or two and I miss out on the tail end of the season. The shop I may get the '15 from is offering 12 months no interest to take the initial bite out of going with the more expensive model so I will probably bite the bullet. 

Of course I started during the test ride with the most expensive model and then jumped on some others with Sora and junk brakes and nothing even felt safe after the 105 with hydros. I was able to one finger stop the bike with no front brake at all!


----------



## Derek200 (Jun 16, 2015)

Can you run panniers on this bike?


----------



## Elemental277 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes. Aluminum frame only though. The full carbon does not have mount points. Maybe racks can be attached regardless but I am not familiar with them if so.


----------



## Derek200 (Jun 16, 2015)

It seems like a miss for this bike to not figure out to put mounts on the carbon frame. Haha. Guess that's asking too much


----------



## Elemental277 (Oct 1, 2007)

I watched some promotional video on the Spesh site the Diverge and the guy made it seem like you could throw racks on any of the models. Maybe I misunderstood but it could be possible. Just not 100%. 

I can't really justify the extra money for Carbon b/c I don't race or have that level of disposable income.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Elemental277 said:


> I watched some promotional video on the Spesh site the Diverge and the guy made it seem like you could throw racks on any of the models. Maybe I misunderstood but it could be possible...


He was likely referring to adding fenders. The carbon Diverge will accept the Specialized Plug + Play Fender Set (http://service.specialized.com/collateral/ownersguide/new/assets/pdf/0000034949.pdf). There are small inserts for fender braces at the back of the fork and the chainstays, but it does not have sturdy mounting points for racks.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

I completed the switch to non-SCS wheels with carbon rims, and have the original Diverge Axis 4.0 disc wheels with disc rotors available if anyone is interested in a second wheelset. Located in So. Calif., but can ship conUS. Contact me by PM.
edit: SOLD


----------



## Elemental277 (Oct 1, 2007)

I ordered a 2016 Diverge Elite DSW this afternoon. Only 58 in the country so far and should be there in a week or so. Going to throw Trigger Pro/Tracer Pro on out of the gate. Amped.


----------



## villeneuve80 (Sep 24, 2013)

you won't be disappointed !


----------



## bryan.gurc (Apr 27, 2012)

Elemental277 said:


> I ordered a 2016 Diverge Elite DSW this afternoon. Only 58 in the country so far and should be there in a week or so. Going to throw Trigger Pro/Tracer Pro on out of the gate. Amped.


Which color did you order? I order the black /rocket red elite dsw in size 58 last tuesday and at that time the system was showing zero. After the sales guy called specialized he notified me that they were in transit from asia and gave me a 2-4 week window.


----------



## gezaborbely (May 16, 2013)

Thank you guys for the positive reviews. I am also thinking of buying either the most basic one A1 SUB COMPACT or the DIVERGE ELITE DSW as it has the rear Zertz insert and better overall equipment (Tiagra). I will choose the A1 SUB COMPACT unless it has some kind of serious disadvantage over the other one - quality, durability, comfort or usability of the shifters or brakes. I will come back with a review.


----------



## Elemental277 (Oct 1, 2007)

Bryan, I ordered the orange. After I read my post back, it may have been confusing. Meant I ordered a size 58. There were 0 in the country a week and a half ago. I went into the shop Friday before last and payed for it to get it ordered. The owner looked in the system and they had 1 orange in a 58 in CA. I am in VA. He got his hands on it and I picked it up Saturday. DUDE! It is rad!

Geza, I got the Elite DSW. The new Tiagra is ridiculous. I test rode a '15 with 105 and I am confident this is as smooth if not smoother. The owner rode it Saturday around the lot before I took it home and said he liked it better than his Ultegra set. Also consider the Elite DSW is the lowest spec level with the Smart Weld. I think the geometry is totally different on the A1. 

Lastly, if the extra investment has you on the fence, ask you LBS if they offer the Specialized card. I got one with no interest for 6 months. I have had to obviously work all week on the road but got about 30 miles on it this weekend. I also swapped the stocks for the Trigger Pro and Tracer Pro in a 33. Super smooth and has a little bit more bite off road. Let me know if you have any questions about it as I feel like I may be one of the first to get my hands on one (bragging).


----------



## Elemental277 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Disclaimer: One of the first with a 58. I think the system flashed a bunch of 56 and 61s.


----------



## bryan.gurc (Apr 27, 2012)

Ok awesome I'm expecting to get a call within the next week hopefully for my black and rocket red elite dsw. Did it come with esproir 30c tires or the Roubaix pro 30/32s?

Super pumped for this ride. Probably just going to throw the trigger pros in a 35 or 38 (I've read they measure smaller) right off the bat


----------



## Elemental277 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah, not 100% sure. I think the Esproir if I'm not mistaken. 

I threw the Tracer Pro on the front and Trigger Pro on rear. May be overkill but it tracks very well in loose gravel.


----------



## GraemeTee (Jan 24, 2013)

What size tyre are you guys managing to run on the alloy framed Diverge?

I bought a set of Clement X'Plor tyres in 35mm but they were way too close to the frame for comfort, possibly 1-2mm clearance either side. 
I'm currently running the Roubaix Pro 30/32's but was looking for something more suitable for using on dirt/gravel.


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

villeneuve80 said:


> I just got a smartweld Diverge and really love this bike.


how does the ride compare to steel and carbon? I'm really wary of dropping any $$$ on an aluminum bike that has neither suspension nor fat tires. All the aluminum road bikes I've ridden felt like they would rattle my teeth out

also, what size tires are you running? stock 30/32s?



GraemeTee said:


> What size tyre are you guys managing to run on the alloy framed Diverge?
> I bought a set of Clement X'Plor tyres in 35mm but they were way too close to the frame for comfort, possibly 1-2mm clearance either side.


this is disheartening


----------



## GraemeTee (Jan 24, 2013)

sgtrobo said:


> how does the ride compare to steel and carbon? I'm really wary of dropping any $$$ on an aluminum bike that has neither suspension nor fat tires. All the aluminum road bikes I've ridden felt like they would rattle my teeth out
> 
> also, what size tires are you running? stock 30/32s?
> 
> this is disheartening


I've fitted the CG-R post and a set of the 30/32 Roubaix Pro's to my alloy Diverge and it's a pretty comfortable ride, definitely not the same as some alloy framed road bikes I've tried in the past.

As for the tyres, I agree 100% with you there. I was hoping it'd be able to run something a bit bigger but no such luck.


----------



## Elemental277 (Oct 1, 2007)

The Trigger and Tracer Pro are 33 on mine. Plenty of clearance. Comfy ride even on the stock 30/32s with the standard seat post but GraemeTee is right, the Cobble Gobbler post was plush! That is definitely an upgrade I will make down the road once this beast is paid off.

Just curious, why would you all need to run wider than a 35 on what is essentially a road/gravel bike? I thought tires on actual road bikes were like 23-25 so when I saw 30/32s stock on the Diverge, I thought they were wide. The 33s I have on now are great but what is something wider needed for?


----------



## villeneuve80 (Sep 24, 2013)

sgtrobo said:


> how does the ride compare to steel and carbon? I'm really wary of dropping any $$$ on an aluminum bike that has neither suspension nor fat tires. All the aluminum road bikes I've ridden felt like they would rattle my teeth out
> 
> also, what size tires are you running? stock 30/32s?


The ride is really comfortable with the roubaix pro 30/32, it rolls so smoothly on not so good roads we have here that I sometimes prefer to do some long rides (90-100km) on it even if I have a nice titanium bike that is 6 pounds lighter... So the aluminum smartweld with 30-32mm is more comfy than titanium with 23mm no doubt. I just love the geometry of the diverge, very fun to ride. But for very hilly rides, or fast road only group rides my lighter bike is still my number one bike.

I do have just bought some continental 35mm speed tyre for more gravel riding this autumn (still have to install them) but I really like the stock tyres for my commuting and general gravel roads.


----------



## villeneuve80 (Sep 24, 2013)

So I have mounted the 35mm speed conti tyres on the axis 3.0 wheels.

- the roubaix pro 30-32 are really easy to get off by hand. The less difficult tyre removal I've done so far ! The contis are really easy too with no levers.

- both tyres seems of equal width (35mm aprox) !










So no issues for clearance, but I don't expect a big comfort gain...




























Sorry for the dirty bike ;-)
Contis are about 20-30g heavier.
Tubes specialized 28-38 for both tyres.


----------



## GraemeTee (Jan 24, 2013)

That's interesting, I'll have to keep an eye out for a set of these. Looks like they'll be the perfect tyre for what I need.

What pressure are you running in them?

I'll be running mine on a set of Kinesis CX Disc wheels so I might be tempted to try and run them tubeless.


----------



## villeneuve80 (Sep 24, 2013)

GraemeTee said:


> What pressure are you running in them?


not sure what pressure I will run them... I'm 145 pounds, so I figure about 60 psi for road or hard pack gravel and in the forties for less hard surfaces ?
But I haven't tried them yet !


----------



## villeneuve80 (Sep 24, 2013)

About 50psi today for a 92km ride 70% road 20% gravel and 10% xc trails. The contis are rolling really well on the road (and of course offroad too) , love them.


----------



## Walt Brown (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm so glad to find this post. User Diverge info is hard to find. I road a Carbon Demo bike and loved it, unfortunately it's well beyond my price range. The Tiagra DSW is right on target. Any thoughts on how close it will come to ride experience? Noshop in my area has a DSW Diverge. Any idea how much it weighs? There are other adventure bikes for less or with better components. I believe the DSW has a better frame, is lighter and ultimately faster than the competition. Thanks for your help!


----------



## villeneuve80 (Sep 24, 2013)

My Smartweld weights a little more than 21 pounds with pedals and mirror, so not light and also not cheap, but this bike is so well balanced and rides just great.
I do believe the DSW (or carbon) frame is worth it over the A1, but I don't have much experience with the A1 (10 minute ride at the shop). The tiagra DSW is now more reasonably priced than the 105 was, that would be choice if more tight on budget. (but I do love the hydraulic brakes)


----------



## Elemental277 (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is my 3 week old Diverge Elite DSW size 58.

Love it!


----------



## bryan.gurc (Apr 27, 2012)

I pick my 2016 elite dsw up tomorrow, super stoked


----------



## Elemental277 (Oct 1, 2007)

YES! That is awesome. I can't believe I got one in so quickly. It was literally the only 58 in the country few weeks ago. As soon as the Spesh website dropped the "New for 2016" bikes down into the normal spots, I ran down and ordered it up.

What color did you go with and what size? Are you modding anything out of the gate or riding it for a bit first?

I threw the Trigger and Tracer Pro tires on out of the gate but have ridden 95% on road since I got it so may drop the stocks back on it. We'll see. It rides really nicely.


----------



## bryan.gurc (Apr 27, 2012)

I have a carbon toupe' saddle I'm going to put on and some conti cyclocross speed 35c tires that I'm going to mount right out of the gate. Friday will be the first shake down ride. Excited to get out on some lonely gravel roads. 

I got a 58 in the black and rocket red color. I'll post pictures when I get her home.


----------



## bghed32 (Sep 29, 2015)

The Elite Dsw has been an awesome bike so for I have close to 200 miles in three weeks mostly paved trails I would like to find a better seat but love riding it


----------



## bryan.gurc (Apr 27, 2012)

What is the general consensus on the spyre brakes so far. I've been spoiled with hydraulic brakes on my mountain bikes, am I going to be disappointed?


----------



## bghed32 (Sep 29, 2015)

compared to the avids on my mountain bike they don't have as much stopping power but may still be seating in I've read they take a while to seat all the way but function pretty good


----------



## Elemental277 (Oct 1, 2007)

bghed, I'm not sure about the stock saddle either. What do you think about it? It doesn't creak every peddle stroke but if I lean the bike to either side while pedaling I can get it to chirp here and there. The whole setup seems a bit complex with the multiple screws and odd rail connecting points.

I test rode the '15 model with the CG-R and loved it but the post alone is like $200 so that may not be an option for awhile. 

What seat do you have in mind?

PS Any issues in your 200 miles. I have about the same on mine and had the drivetrain removed and re-greased as there was a creak in the crank arm after they built it. Since then, no issues. I love the new Tiagra.


----------



## Elemental277 (Oct 1, 2007)

Also, bryan, the Spyres work just fine. I don't feel there is much need to lock the wheels up on a road-ish bike. I too have hydros on my Epic but they are a bit more necessary on trails. 

I have no issues with the Spyres and have no intention on upgrading.


----------



## bryan.gurc (Apr 27, 2012)

Here it is










This shifting is so buttery smooth


----------



## bghed32 (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm used to my FIZIK on my mountain bike I may try another version of the toupe or phenom saddle. I've had a slight creak in the drivetrain but haven't let it bother me but no other problems


----------



## bryan.gurc (Apr 27, 2012)

I have the toupe' pro carbon saddle on mine, it was on my other road bike prior to this. It's fairly hard and has a really flat profile compared to the toupe' saddle that came stock on the bike


----------



## villeneuve80 (Sep 24, 2013)

I didn't like the saddle too on mine... I put a bontrager Inform I got and now everything is fine. Beautiful bikes you have guys !

Still enjoying the bike over here :










Being on the trails gets you some surprises :


----------



## GraemeTee (Jan 24, 2013)

bryan.gurc said:


> What is the general consensus on the spyre brakes so far. I've been spoiled with hydraulic brakes on my mountain bikes, am I going to be disappointed?


I was expecting to be disappointed with the brakes having used hydraulic brakes on my previous CX bike but so far I've been impressed with the Spyres. 
They have ample stopping power in every circumstance I've used them and seem to be fairly quiet when used in the wet unlike the XTR brakes on my MTB!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## villeneuve80 (Sep 24, 2013)

Wasn't plug and play at all (some drilling and cutting needed) but the result is pretty and doesn't rattle !


----------



## bryan.gurc (Apr 27, 2012)

So I took my 16 dsw out for its maiden voyage. 30 miles of mixed gravel and pavement. This bike is awesome. I did notice a loud Pinging sound on rough terrain. It's either the internal cable making noise or the chain. Has anyone had similar issues with noise? If it wasn't for that the bike would be ninja quiet


----------



## villeneuve80 (Sep 24, 2013)

Internal cables do makes some noises on rough roadd


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Went on a ride today with a buddy that is demo'ing a Diverge Comp DSW. What a freaking sweet bike. Bad weather this week on the East Coast so I have been using my Crux on the road/gravel. We did 20 miles today...mostly road...some gravel. He loved it and is considering it as his one road/do-it-all bike coming from a more racy road bike. The tires are probably the biggest limit on an all-out road ride...30+ fatties. He could easily use a set of 25s and probably be just as fast as his standard road bike. Shimano brakes are sick. That bike is so nice in person I want one now! I think you could use it for just about anything..cross racing, gravel riding/racing, straight road, and hell...off road if it wasn't too rooty/rocky.


----------



## Elemental277 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes, off road seems to get the internal cables popping around a bit. You can manually pull them out and push them in some to re-position them. I haven't been bothered too much by them but that is most likely the culprit. 

I'm on the east coast as well but pulled 26 yesterday in pouring rain. Rain gear held up for most of the ride... enough to make it enjoyable. I need fog-proof eye wear though!

Great bike! Everyone needs one of these. I have a sweet Epic comp and haven't touched it since I got the Diverge in. Previous road bike was a Sirrus. Not interested in full road. As mentioned above; this bike does it all!


----------



## bryan.gurc (Apr 27, 2012)

Anyone found a cure for the cable rattling? It's driving me nuts. I guess I'm going to be taking it back to the shop to have them sort it out. Other than that the bike is exceeding my expectations. Rode 30 miles on Friday and another 12 today. All mixed terrain, even hit some single track in there. Sad that the winter will be here so soon


----------



## Walt Brown (Dec 15, 2014)

Do the DSW versions come with a PF or threaded Bottom bracket?


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^should be on the Specy site.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Walt Brown (Dec 15, 2014)

It just says: Shimano Tiagra, compact, 50/34T


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I believe then its threaded.


----------



## Walt Brown (Dec 15, 2014)

I may be a week out from ordering a Diverge. I'm curious, before you bought your Diverge, what other bikes did you look at? Why did you chose the Diverge over it?


----------



## Kajjal (Dec 14, 2013)

I found the DSW comp on smoother trails it is much faster than my XC mountain bike. Also goes well on the road. On rougher trails it is slower and beats you up a bit. 

I chose mine for the riding position, 105 gears and the r785 disc brakes. The brakes work well and feel similar to XT disc brakes. Other similar bikes either didn't have the spec or riding position i was after.


----------



## Elemental277 (Oct 1, 2007)

Walt Brown, do it; you will not be disappointed! Great all-around bike. I am coming off of an upper level Sirrus and feel like this is much much faster. I have no desire to get anything quicker b/c of the riding position and thinner tires. I don't see any reason the Diverge would not be able to keep up with technically faster or lighter bikes.

I personally glanced at the Trek Cross Rip and the Cannondale CX models. I only rode the Cross Rip and then rode the Diverge right after. There was no comparison and I have been on a Specialized for my last 4 bikes with no complaints so I went with it. Got the DSW Elite. Seemed to be the best value in my opinion. I test rode the higher spec'd 105 with hydro brakes but didn't feel the need to drop the extra grand. I have no complaints to date. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## Walt Brown (Dec 15, 2014)

Elemental 277,
Thanks, I'm looking at the same model. I love the look of black bikes with a little splash of red. I found one about an hour from my house, it's a 54 and I'll need a 58 but I look forward to actually seeing it and hope to get an idea of how it feels. I rode a Carbon one over the summer for a few days and loved it, I just can't spend that kind of cash. I hope the Elite has some of the magic I experienced on the Carbon.


----------



## humdinger4u (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm with Elemental 277 I too rode Cross Rip and a bunch other bikes and kept coming back to the diverge elite dsw. Mine is on order and should have it sometime next month.

Walt you won't regret getting the diverge. I'm going to change my brakes out for the TRP’s HY-RD Hydraulic Disc Brakes to get a little bit more.

Can the AXIS 3.0 Disc SCS be converted to tubeless?

Michael


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I just converted some Axis 2.0s on my Crux tonight. Two layers of Stan's yellow tape and some 44mm valve stems. I can't see why the 3.0s would be any different. I wouldn't do this for high-pressure road use...but that's just me.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## humdinger4u (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks TiGeo!!


----------



## Jame (Nov 1, 2015)

Took my 2016 Diverge dSW for maiden ride today. It has excessive internal cable rattle on rough road and gravel. It's ok on smooth roads, but this is a Diverge, not a Roubaix. I can make the rattle go away by moving one of the cables before it enters the frame, but it's a little hard to ride that way. This bike is marketed as an "adventure" bike and that means rough roads. It's not supposed to sound like a 1959 Chevy is it? Specialized needs to test these better. Hopefully LBS has a solution. Even with that said, the bike is smooth and fast. Hopefully they can get the rattle fixed.


----------



## Walt Brown (Dec 15, 2014)

The search is over. I just ordered a Specislized Diverge Elite DSW. I also had a chance to ride a 2015 Raleigh Willard with Sora. I chose the diverge because it felt more nimble and I liked the new Tiagra a lot more than Sora. I didn't want to get off the bike even though it was 2 sizes too small. Bike should be here in 1-2 weeks!


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

It really seems to fit the bill for a single, do-it-all road/gravel bike. You could even do a CX race on it. My buddy has decided on the carbon ultegra one ($3800)...seems like a great bike. Apparently weighs 19 pounds. I don't think he will miss any speed on the road with it...seems like the ultimate set-up is a second set of wheels/cassette for road use with some 25c tires.


----------



## Walt Brown (Dec 15, 2014)

I road that bike for 2 days, it's fantastic but way out of my price range, for now...


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I feel like I could ditch my Roubaix and Crux and just get one of these, an extra set of wheels, and call it done.


----------



## Walt Brown (Dec 15, 2014)

How do you post pictures?


----------



## GraemeTee (Jan 24, 2013)

Walt Brown said:


> How do you post pictures?


Click on 'Go Advanced' below the Quick Reply box and when the new page opens up there's a section to upload images below the reply box.


----------



## Walt Brown (Dec 15, 2014)

Strange, under advanced I can parse links in text and retrieve titles from external links but that's all.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't think you have enough posts to post pictures yet.


----------



## GraemeTee (Jan 24, 2013)

villeneuve80 said:


> Wasn't plug and play at all (some drilling and cutting needed) but the result is pretty and doesn't rattle !


Just found exactly the same thing with fitting the Plug and Play fenders to my A1 Diverge. With mine having the carbon fork with an alloy steerer tube I've had to fit the front guard with the bracket for now. Once I pick up a spare star-fangled nut I'll fit it upside down in the bottom of the steerer tube and mount the guard with a bolt through the centre of the guard as its mounted on the full carbon fork versions.

One thing that I found was that the screws included with the kit were incredibly cheap and poor quality. I bought some good quality stainless steel grub screws and mounting bolts to replace the supplied stuff which made the job a little easier.


----------



## MellowCat (Jan 12, 2004)

Jame,

My DSW had the same issue. I just used a cable tie to tie the cables going into the downtube together. This cured the rattling for all but the roughest road sections.

Now if I could get my cable discs to work better....

Scott


----------



## humdinger4u (Jan 3, 2008)

MellowCat said:


> Jame,
> 
> Now if I could get my cable discs to work better....
> 
> Scott


I'm thinking of going with these:

TRP HY/RD Cable-Actuated Hydraulic Disc Brake | Competitive Cyclist

I finally got my bike


----------



## GraemeTee (Jan 24, 2013)

humdinger4u said:


> I'm thinking of going with these:
> 
> TRP HY/RD Cable-Actuated Hydraulic Disc Brake | Competitive Cyclist


I tried a set of the HY/RD's on my old CX bike and I've got to say, I much prefer the Spyres that are on the Diverge. The HY/RD's had an exceptionally soft lever with a huge amount of travel despite a lot of fiddling around with the set-up.
For the price of the HY/RD's I'd be tempted to spend the extra money and get some Shimano hydraulics.


----------



## humdinger4u (Jan 3, 2008)

I've ridden a different bike that had them on it and it was better stopping ability, just felt better all a round.

Graeme Tee maybe it was the setup, just a thought??

Michael


----------



## Tommywetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi, great timing for me finding this thread! I am looking to make the Diverge my winter bike, with my Allez Expert being my roadie. I am in love with the A1's glossy red color and had planned to buy it and upgrade the cassette, shifters and chain to Tiagra, but now I am beginning to wonder if the jump to the DSW might be the better move. The Allez is also black and red, and the orange isn't going to work for me, so what do you guys think? Toss aesthetics and go with the DSW or do my original purchase/build knowing this isn't my main bike?


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Tommywetworks said:


> ...Toss aesthetics and go with the DSW or ...


recommend looking at the road/trail, not the bike, while riding


----------



## coleam (Aug 8, 2009)

Tommywetworks said:


> The Allez is also black and red, and the orange isn't going to work for me, so what do you guys think? Toss aesthetics and go with the DSW or do my original purchase/build knowing this isn't my main bike?


I'm with you on not being a fan of the orange, but there's nothing wrong with having matching bikes. I'd definitely go for the DSW over the A1 frame, especially since you'll be spending more or less the same money in the end..


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

The DSW frame is sweet if you are going aluminum...would defiantly get that over the A1. My buddy picks up his Expert carbon today.

Edit. Got it. Its a 2015, the gray one. F'ing sick. 56cm w/105 pedals (older version, not the current one so a little heavier) and 2 Specy carbon bottle cages. Stock tires set up tubeless. No pie plate or reflectors. 19.38 pounds. Unreal for a bike like this. This is what I would buy for a new road bike right now if I didn't have my Crux.


----------



## Elemental277 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hummdinger, I noticed you upgraded to the Cobble Gobbler. Did you buy it outright or did they offer any swap out credit for the stock DSW seat post at purchase. How much did you pay for the CG-R?

Tommy, get the DSW. The frame difference from the A1 alone should be worth the extra money and the new Tiagra is ridiculous. Check with your shop, but they offered a Specialized card that allowed for a 6 month/no interest purchase which should help also.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

The CGS on my Crux is a great addition...you can see it working. Rode with him today on it...we did a mix of road and off road...great bike. I would get this in a heartbeat to replace my Roubaix and Crux.


----------



## Tommywetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Elemental277 said:


> Tommy, get the DSW. The frame difference from the A1 alone should be worth the extra money and the new Tiagra is ridiculous. Check with your shop, but they offered a Specialized card that allowed for a 6 month/no interest purchase which should help also.


That seems to be the direction I am leaning, but I really like the A1 color and now I'm thinking from what I've read about the new Claris gruppo that an upgrade could wait. Potentially I am looking at a buy price of about $700 or so, which leaves me a lot of wiggle room for accessories like the CG-R stem.

I have the S-card and used it to buy my Allez, but from another shop. Trying to give my LBS some love but they still don't offer it.


----------



## allezracer (Nov 27, 2015)

Does anybody have any first hand experience riding a Diverge DSW and an Allez DSW? I have a 13 Allez Race which is a Smartweld frame. I built it myself with Zipp Service Course SL and SRAM Red Black. It's a sub 17 lb speed demon and I love it. BUT...I'm not a racer, I don't ride in groups and I only ride for recreation and fitness. Now that I've moved I have a lot of nice paved back roads to ride on and some new gravel State Park roads to travel. I've taken my Allez back one and it was tolerable but not pleasurable. I would love one bike to do all but I don't want to lose the speed of my Allez. I was looking at the Diverge Elite DSW and it looks nice and very upgradable. But would it be taking a step back in terms of performance? I'm also commuting to work on my Allez. 2.3 miles one way and I ride home at lunch, so about 9.2 miles a day on a race bike in a pair of Dickies.


----------



## Walt Brown (Dec 15, 2014)

I think you'll loose speed. The Allez is designed to be a race bike. The Diverge is more a gran fondo/ gravel/adventure bike. Don't get me wrong, for an adventure bike I think it's quick, but not as quick as an Allez. However, I think you may enjoy it more based upon the type of riding you do. I just bought a Diverge DAW and love it.


----------



## Amp98 (Sep 1, 2012)

Has anyone spent time on both a 2015 and 2016 Diverge? I'm trying to decide whether to pick up a 2015 expert on clearance or get a new 2016 comp. It looks like there were some geometry changes made to the 2016. I'm wondering if they were enough to notice, better/worse. Also I read somewhere that the 2016 wheels are tubeless ready while the 2015 wheels are not but I haven't been able to find out if that is accurate or not. I appreciate any info and thoughts you all have on the 2015/2016 differences.


----------



## coleam (Aug 8, 2009)

Amp98 said:


> Has anyone spent time on both a 2015 and 2016 Diverge? I'm trying to decide whether to pick up a 2015 expert on clearance or get a new 2016 comp. It looks like there were some geometry changes made to the 2016. I'm wondering if they were enough to notice, better/worse. Also I read somewhere that the 2016 wheels are tubeless ready while the 2015 wheels are not but I haven't been able to find out if that is accurate or not. I appreciate any info and thoughts you all have on the 2015/2016 differences.


There's no difference in the frames. Top tube length shows slight variation between the model years, but 1-2 mm is within error and it's not going to make a difference in fit. Wheels are the same. Your differences are: 2015 Expert (I assume we're talking about the Expert Carbon? There is no 2015 Expert DSW) gets upgraded derailleurs and cassette from 105 to Ultegra. 2015 has an FSA carbon crank vs aluminum Praxis on the 2016. Bars and stem are slightly different. Expert gets the Ti-railed Phenom. Everything else is the same.


----------



## Kajjal (Dec 14, 2013)

I have a 2016 diverge dsw comp. Compared to my road bike it is as faster downhill and also on the flat due to being smoother and the quality brakes mean you are confident to maintain higher speeds. Uphill it is not as fast but fine. The roads i ride vary from smooth to a little rough. On smoother off road trails it easily out runs my xc mountain bike. Once it gets rougher, looser and tighter corners the xc mountain bike leaves it behind. 

For my use it is an ideal bike.


----------



## GraemeTee (Jan 24, 2013)

I've got my Diverge pretty much sorted now. 
I decided to try running it with a single ring up front which so far has been perfect. I using it as my winter training bike and commuting bike so ended up running a 40t up front with 11-28 11 speed on the back. No problems with it being over or under geared so far. The plug 'n play guards have been a godsend with the recent weather here in the uk. 
As I'm using it for training on I've also installed my Quarq power meter off my road bike. 

My final mod on the bike is a set of Shimano RS685 hydraulic brakes. They came up as a Black Friday deal with a company at £142 which is cheaper than a set of TRP mechanical calipers. I should be able to sell my current Ultegra shifters and Spyre brakes to recoup most of the cost. 

One thing I'm finding with the Diverge is that the more I ride it, the more I like it. It's still plenty fast enough for what I need but is also really comfortable on 4h+ rides.


----------



## allezracer (Nov 27, 2015)

Is the DSW frame BB30 or threaded? It looks like the carbon frames are BB30 and the A1 frame is threaded. My Allez DSW is BB30.

Answered my own question. It's OSBB or BB30.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I thought that question was addressed previously in this thread? Go back through...I think its here. The Carbon is BB30 confirmed.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Amp98 said:


> Has anyone spent time on both a 2015 and 2016 Diverge? I'm trying to decide whether to pick up a 2015 expert on clearance or get a new 2016 comp. It looks like there were some geometry changes made to the 2016. I'm wondering if they were enough to notice, better/worse. Also I read somewhere that the 2016 wheels are tubeless ready while the 2015 wheels are not but I haven't been able to find out if that is accurate or not. I appreciate any info and thoughts you all have on the 2015/2016 differences.


My buddy just picked up a 2015 Expert carbon...crazy good deal (25% off). He spent quite a bit of time researching this vs. the 2016 version. Not much difference. The LBS set up the 2015 Axis 4.0s tubeless with the stock tires with no drama...he has put about 100 miles on it riding them ~80psi.


----------



## allezracer (Nov 27, 2015)

TiGeo said:


> I thought that question was addressed previously in this thread? Go back through...I think its here. The Carbon is BB30 confirmed.


My bad. Specialized's website says the DSW frame is OSBB. I should have looked before posting.


----------



## Amp98 (Sep 1, 2012)

coleam said:


> There's no difference in the frames. Top tube length shows slight variation between the model years, but 1-2 mm is within error and it's not going to make a difference in fit. Wheels are the same. Your differences are: 2015 Expert (I assume we're talking about the Expert Carbon? There is no 2015 Expert DSW) gets upgraded derailleurs and cassette from 105 to Ultegra. 2015 has an FSA carbon crank vs aluminum Praxis on the 2016. Bars and stem are slightly different. Expert gets the Ti-railed Phenom. Everything else is the same.





TiGeo said:


> My buddy just picked up a 2015 Expert carbon...crazy good deal (25% off). He spent quite a bit of time researching this vs. the 2016 version. Not much difference. The LBS set up the 2015 Axis 4.0s tubeless with the stock tires with no drama...he has put about 100 miles on it riding them ~80psi.


coleam and TiGeo thanks for the replies. I went back and dug up where I saw info about the differences.

This thread on Road Bike Review seems to suggest that Specialized says the 2016 Axis 4.0 wheels are tubeless ready but doesn't make the same claim for the 2015 versions.
Axis 4.0 Tubeless?.
TiGeo you had a similar thread on here.
Axis 4.0 disc...

This review says that the 2016 wheels are much lighter and don't require a hex key to loosen the thru axle.
2016 Specialized Diverge

I'm not sure what to believe. I guess I'll call Specialized and see what they say. Similar to your friend TiGeo I can get an 2015 Expert carbon on clearance for 30% off but if the wheels are in fact better/lighter on the 2016's I think I would rather have the 2016 Comp Carbon for about the same price.

If I get a definitive answer on the wheels I'll post back here.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^This is the comp model, not the Expert. As I said, the shop set up my Buddy's 2015 tubeless with no issues so I know they work and the wheels look the same. Sounds like someone needs to get the final answer on the difference between the 2015 and 2016 Axis 4.0s! I know that the thru-axle issue is there; my Buddy's 2015 needs a hex wrench like the article points out but to me, meh, not a deal breaker and you should be carrying a multi-tool with you when you ride anyway. Also, the article incorrectly states that the tires are 25/28s..they are 30/32s on this model. No way I would take a 2016 Comp over the 2015 Expert...you get a carbon crank, full Ultegra for the same price minus a QR-type axle and I bet the wheels are the same....no-brainer to me!


----------



## humdinger4u (Jan 3, 2008)

Elemental277 said:


> Hummdinger, I noticed you upgraded to the Cobble Gobbler. Did you buy it outright or did they offer any swap out credit for the stock DSW seat post at purchase. How much did you pay for the CG
> 
> I bought it off ebay, got it for $135.00 used. I didn't want to pay $200.00 from the dealer. I swapped out the seat too.
> 
> Michael


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Grabbed my CGR slightly used from a shop employee for $100...agree...$200 is a lot for a post! Most shops will not give you credit for the OEM parts of a bike through a swap-out..otherwise they would be stuck with a bunch of OEM (pardon the term) junk that nobody will buy!


----------



## Amp98 (Sep 1, 2012)

TiGeo said:


> ^^^This is the comp model, not the Expert. As I said, the shop set up my Buddy's 2015 tubeless with no issues so I know they work and the wheels look the same. Sounds like someone needs to get the final answer on the difference between the 2015 and 2016 Axis 4.0s! I know that the thru-axle issue is there; my Buddy's 2015 needs a hex wrench like the article points out but to me, meh, not a deal breaker and you should be carrying a multi-tool with you when you ride anyway. Also, the article incorrectly states that the tires are 25/28s..they are 30/32s on this model. No way I would take a 2016 Comp over the 2015 Expert...you get a carbon crank, full Ultegra for the same price minus a QR-type axle and I bet the wheels are the same....no-brainer to me!


Thanks for talking some sense into me. I bought the 2015 Carbon Expert that was on clearance for 30% off. I saw on Specialized's website the wheels sell for $250. At that price point anything they may have changed probably isn't that big.


----------



## Tommywetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Just to update, I went ahead and purchased the Elite DSW. I'll post some q&d pics when I pick it up next weekend. Really appreciate all the input in helping me arrive at this decision.


----------



## Jpegwun (Dec 26, 2015)

Tommywetworks said:


> Just to update, I went ahead and purchased the Elite DSW. I'll post some q&d pics when I pick it up next weekend. Really appreciate all the input in helping me arrive at this decision.


I'd love to see some pics  Please if you can and remember..i'd like to know 3 things. 
1) What is the finish on the bike? Is it that matte finish that's so damn hard to clean or is it a glossy,lacquer-like finish that's super smooth and easy to clean?
2) Does this bike have rack AND fender mounts? I want this bike as an all around one bike to do it all bike as well  and on the website it says that the first 3 models have the "Plug & play fender mount" But starting with the elite DSW and going up in price the specifications don't say Plug & Play fender mount..so that would be a disappointment..
3) Would this bike fit the Revelate Designs Gas Tank bag?? It is a top tube bag with a velcro strap that wraps around the vertical post going up to the stem..the picture on the website makes it look like there is not enough room to fit the strap there. Please let me know

Anyway thanks in advance!  I'm gonna go with the black/red elite if i choose this bike. I'm 90% leaning towards getting this bike. This would be my first road bike too!


----------



## Tommywetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Jpegwun said:


> I'd love to see some pics  Please if you can and remember..i'd like to know 3 things.
> 1) What is the finish on the bike? Is it that matte finish that's so damn hard to clean or is it a glossy,lacquer-like finish that's super smooth and easy to clean?
> 2) Does this bike have rack AND fender mounts? I want this bike as an all around one bike to do it all bike as well  and on the website it says that the first 3 models have the "Plug & play fender mount" But starting with the elite DSW and going up in price the specifications don't say Plug & Play fender mount..so that would be a disappointment..
> 3) Would this bike fit the Revelate Designs Gas Tank bag?? It is a top tube bag with a velcro strap that wraps around the vertical post going up to the stem..the picture on the website makes it look like there is not enough room to fit the strap there. Please let me know
> ...


So, I picked it up today (finally)! I haven't really had a chance to ride it as of yet, but just getting fitted I was able to really appreciate the more relaxed geometry. I opted to go for the CG-R seatpost as well, so between that, the geometry, Schwalbe 35s and the Zertz inserts, I'm hoping this rides like a dream. Here's some Q&Ds with the phone:


























I know that Jpeg was asking, so here's some answers for you; the finish is matte black, so if you have trouble cleaning that, you're going to be disappointed. There are mounts on the seatstays, so I guess that is the plug and play feature you spoke of. No idea about the bag, sorry.










Hopefully I can get in a ride tomorrow and give you guys some feedback.


----------



## Tommywetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Mods, edited for double post.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

So my buddy put my set of 33c Triggers on his Diverge Expert and has been riding the gravel roads/trails at our local state park with no issue. I don't think you are going to fit much wider tires..they will hit the f. der.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

Is new tape required to run tubeless tires? Are the standard tires tubeless ready?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

zorg said:


> Is new tape required to run tubeless tires? Are the standard tires tubeless ready?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Which model? I have successfully converted Axis 2.0s to tubeless with tape and valve stems. I have done the same on 2015 and 2016 Axis 4.0s, again, needs tape (used Gorilla 1") and valve stems. The OEM Roubaix Pros worked fine tubeless but I wouldn't go high on the psi as they are not "road tubeless" rated tires. You can basically convert anything if you know what you are doing.


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

I got a 2015 comp carbon. Loved the ride. I run all my mtbs tubeless with Stan's yellow tape. Sounds like I could do the same with Roubaix tires. What kind of psi max am I looking at?


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Its a bit of a crap shoot. I personally wouldn't run anymore than 45psi on any tubeless set up that wasn't "road tubeless" rated. With that being sad, the shop that did my buddy's with teh Roubaix tires has them well over 80..yikes! He never had an issue but I wouldn't chance that at 35mph DH. That one has the 4.0s..they set up v. easy for me. I strongly recommend Gorilla tape 1" (its $4 for a roll and its pre-cut to the correct width).


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

Elemental277 said:


> Yes. Aluminum frame only though. The full carbon does not have mount points. Maybe racks can be attached regardless but I am not familiar with them if so.


Rear racks can be run on all Diverge models, while everything from the Elite up can take front racks as well. There's just some extra hardware (included with bike) that you may have to use to use rear racks.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

The carbon frames have rack and fender mounts.


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

Took the bike on a tiny bit of fireroad section. That was great fun. The steep climbs are still hard in 34x32. Can't wait to do more exploring.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

You could move up to a 11-36 or even a 11-40/42...will need more chain. It gets easier...


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

If I go to a 36 cassette, what derailleur will I need?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

It should have come with a mid cage so you should be fine.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jame (Nov 1, 2015)

Post update: 2016 Diverge Elite DSW: 
LBS fixed the cable rattle. It is now quiet; the bike is now smooth and quiet.

Brakes: If you ride hills and are around 200lbs you should probably upgrade the 140mm back rotor to 160mm (which is also on the front). Back rotors are 160mm on the more expensive builds, so the frame can take the extra torque. 

With the 140mm, the back brakes won't lock the wheel on flat even going slow - this even after significant miles and break in. The 160mm will. If you ride hills you'll want the assurance of better braking when descending. Note: The Diverge DSW Elite comes with centerlock wheels. The rotors on my bike however were 6 bolt with an adapter(????); If you upgrade to 160mm buy a centerlock rotor. SM-RT68 is low cost, has IceTech, and has much, much better stopping power than the original 140 rotor. 140 to 160 Post mount Adapter: SM-MA-F180P/P2 works (tall side to the front). Note: I needed to insert an extra washer between the adapter and Sprye brake mechanism to perfectly align the rotor with the pads. To remove the rotors you need a special tool: Park BBT-9 (also used for hollowtech 2 bottom bracket removal). 

I'm writing this because it took quite along time just to do this relatively inane upgrade.

The front brake with the orginal TRP 160mm disk has some gobble under moderate to heavy breaking. I aligned the Spyre mechanism per the TRP video; still gobble. I removed excess paint between the the post mounts and the brake mechanism - if you have gobble check this - there shouldn't be any paint between the mechanism and the post mounts. The back brake (orignal TRP Sypre) with the SM-RT68 rotor is silent. Just to reiterate: the braking now with 160mm on front and back is very strong. I'll probably try a Shimano rotor on the front as next update.


----------



## cannondaleCAD3 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi Guys, first of all I´d like to thank you for all the comments before. I learned a lot reading those! 

I come from Mountainbiking, own a Specialized Camber expert evo as well as a Canyon Roadbike, Ultegra equipped. I am racing / riding bikes for over 25 years now. I have roadbike experience on CannondaleCAD3 bike, Klein Quantum, Canyon (all classic roadbikes with 23 mm tires). Last year I switched my Canyon to 25mm because I wanted to add some comfort, which was a good decision. In General I am searching for an "do it all road-bike" with some more comfort than my previous roadbikes. I also like to have through - axles and disc Brakes. For sure I could go for a roubaix, with my requirements, but something tells me that the Diverge would be a solution too.

Is here any rider who has switched from a classic roadbike to the Diverge and can let me his / her experiences?

I am living in Germany, Roads are mostly paved in a good quality. I think I would ride 90% paved road and 10% light gravel. I am doing Group - rides regular and do not want to loose too much Performance in Speed also. I am also doing Long-distance rides, which are about 100-250km, which means 3-10 hours on the bike.
THIS MEANS MOSTLY ROADBIKE USE. 
Maybe a Diverge will take me a Little more off-road, but for this purpose I would have my Camber .

The Diverge should replace my roadbike with an Option to do some minor / light offroad sections. In case necessary I would run it on 25 or 28 mm tires. I could also imagine to buy a second wheelset for other tire sizes. 

I would also be willing to spend some Money on the e.g. expert Level. But this is the Point: If I do this, then there will be no financial Background for any roadbike solution for the next years. Therefore I am not sure if I should go for a Diverge or any other comfort roadbike (e.g. Roubaix). 

I am looking Forward to your suggestions!  Thanx!


----------



## coleam (Aug 8, 2009)

For what you're describing, an endurance road bike like the Roubaix is going to be better. Also look at the cannondale synapse, canyon endurace, giant defy, and trek madone. There are probably plenty of other options in Germany as well. Endurance road bikes allow you to run 28c tires, but they're lighter and still have somewhat more aggressive geometry than the diverge, so you'll have an easier time keeping up on group rides. They can easily handle some light gravel.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

If you are looking for more road than off, Roubaix Disc...could still do some gravel with a bit beefier tire on it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cannondaleCAD3 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hey guys! Thank you. That's what I thougtht, but is the diverge really a signifikant slower bike on the road? Maybe buying a diverge Takes me to gravel roads or roads I would Never Ride with my roadbike. I think it opens the possibility to maximize the distance from home. To get in Touch with Unknown Trails, which I would Never reach with my MTB...


----------



## cannondaleCAD3 (Sep 5, 2014)

Or in other words: If I had to do a 3 hour ride on paved ground with e.g. 28mm tires on the roubaix. Would it be the same if I put (exactly ) the same wheelset into the Diverge and go for the 3 hours on 28mm tires? (only talking about the feel of the ride, Frame weight....is different, that´s clear!)
If it it is the same ride, the diverge would offer more capabilty for the Money.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^I Don't think you can analyze this this way. The bikes are different geo and the Diverge probably weighs a little more. I don't personally think you would notice a difference in terms of time or energy expended on a casual ride between these two bikes.


----------



## cannondaleCAD3 (Sep 5, 2014)

Ok! The weight Should not be the Problem. In case this is the issue, i would Upgrade to a higher Level diverge Model to bring down the weight. My main issue is to get a More comfort oriented ride... If this Can be combined with the "extra" to go a Little offroad, Then the diverge would offer more value instead of the roubaix for me.


----------



## cannondaleCAD3 (Sep 5, 2014)

But it seems I have to get a testride in Both Models..


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

My buddy's Expert weighs in around 19.5 pounds. A set of skinnier road tires would take him down to around 19. A roubaix disc is only going to weight ~0.5 pounds less...not worth worrying about.


----------



## Kajjal (Dec 14, 2013)

I changed from a rim braked road bike to a 2016 diverge comp with hydraulic disc brakes. 

The diverge is alot smoother on road and handles smoother, less technical off road trails faster than my xc mountain bike. Once the trails get rougher and more technical it will beat you up a bit. 

Downhill it is alot faster than my previous road bike due to being smoother with much better brakes. On the flat there is little if any difference. Uphill the diverge is slower than my previous road bike but not by alot. I would not change back as i prefer the diverge.


----------



## Pynchonite (Sep 2, 2013)

Anyone CX raced with theirs? I know it isn't ideal for CX racin', but mine would be mostly for long distance stuff (CRUSHER IN THE TUSHAR, BABY!!!) w/ maybe one or two low-stakes CX races thrown in.


----------



## cannondaleCAD3 (Sep 5, 2014)

Anybody an idea on the weight of a diverge pro model?


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

cannondaleCAD3 said:


> Anybody an idea on the weight of a diverge pro model?


Well, if the Expert weighs about 19.5 (a 56) with 105 pedals and 2 carbon cages I would think you are in the low 18s with the Pro. It has lighter wheels and lighter components (some Dura Ace stuff, a better crank, and a lighter stem).


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Pynchonite said:


> Anyone CX raced with theirs? I know it isn't ideal for CX racin', but mine would be mostly for long distance stuff (CRUSHER IN THE TUSHAR, BABY!!!) w/ maybe one or two low-stakes CX races thrown in.


No but I can't imagine it would be a struggle. Its all about tires and you would need to run 33 cross tires on it (which will fit BTW). The gearing isn't ideal (I have a CruX with a 50/34) but isn't a deal-breaker. The bike won't limit you unless you were really being competitive.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Here is my buddy's 2015 expert with 33 Specialized Trigger Pros (tubeless).


----------



## cannondaleCAD3 (Sep 5, 2014)

@ Kajjal: What Kind of tires do you use on your Diverge? Is it the same size as your roadbike used before? I assume you got a Little wider rubber, correct? If I cought it right, you would recommend your Diverge also as a good deal to do "on road" - Roadbike adventures. Why did you Change from roadbike to the diverge? I also think this could be my next Change, but I am not sure at the Moment. Maybe a Giant Defy or Specialized Roubaix could also serve my Needs.


----------



## Kajjal (Dec 14, 2013)

I have a 2016 diverge comp and use the tyres it came with, Specialized Roubaix Pro, 120TPI, folding bead, BlackBelt protection, Endurant casing, 700×25/28mm. My road bike has 23mm tyres on. 

The reason i changed was firstly i wanted hydraulic disc brakes as i found rim brakes poor especially in the wet. Next i wanted a bike that was a smoother ride but not slow with huge tyres. Finally i wanted to be able to take it on relatively smooth off road trails without any problems. 

I now ride for hours on road with no problems at all, including rougher back roads. The quality brakes mean i can ride much faster downhill knowing the brakes work well. On less technical smooth and gravel trails it is faster than my xc mountain bike hardtail. If i was purely going on road i would probably have gone for a roubaix or similar.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

*a "do it all road-bike"*

CAD3 -

Like you I had a racy road bike (Orbea in my case), then a Roubaix, and even a Camber 29er mtb. After getting a Diverge and experiencing it's versatility and comfort I sold the Roubaix. I don't race, and while Strava may have a lot of metrics it does not report a "fun factor".

I have the Comp Carbon model and use two Easton carbon wheelsets: I usually just keep the OEM Roubaix 32mm tires on the EC90 wheels, but have run 28s. The difference on pavement is not huge, but the wider tires allow me to explore more and remain worry-free so they stay on most of the time. On the other set (EC70) I run a Conti Cyclocross Speed 700x35 (measures 36mm) rear, and a Conti Speedride 700x42 (measures 40mm) front. These are a tad slower, but they have more grip and cushion and allow me to be even more adventurous in dirt, gravel, etc.

To add more to the versatility I have two chainring set-ups: I replaced the stock cranks with RaceFace Next SL Cinch cranks and can quickly switch spiders between 28/40 and 24/36 gearing depending on the terrain. Mountains with lots of climbing on and off-road around here. As a fun challenge I even enjoy taking it some places I would normally ride my full suspension Camber.


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

levity said:


> CAD3 -
> 
> Like you I had a racy road bike (Orbea in my case), then a Roubaix, and even a Camber 29er mtb. After getting a Diverge and experiencing it's versatility and comfort I sold the Roubaix. I don't race, and while Strava may have a lot of metrics it does not report a "fun factor".
> 
> ...


Does the front derailleur work with smaller rings? Got pics?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cannondaleCAD3 (Sep 5, 2014)

@ levity: thank you very much for this detailed Feedback! You did what I am thinking of at the Moment! The diverge seems to me to have a better value than a endurance racer, as I can run wider tires, but also 25mm if I want to. Therefore it can replace a roadbike and in Addition adds the benefit of going light gravel/offroad (which I do not Need by all means, but it would be nice to have). And maybe the fact of the "additional" offroad-value makes me choose other "roadbike"-routes and maybe the variety of routes will create more fun.... 

one more question: are you missing your Roubaix? e.g. climbing or Group rides? 

Thank you again!


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

levity said:


> CAD3 -
> 
> Like you I had a racy road bike (Orbea in my case), then a Roubaix, and even a Camber 29er mtb. After getting a Diverge and experiencing it's versatility and comfort I sold the Roubaix. I don't race, and while Strava may have a lot of metrics it does not report a "fun factor".
> 
> ...


How did you deal with the SCS rear spacing/thru-axle issue going with the Easton wheels? What year Diverge do you have?


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

cannondaleCAD3 said:


> @ levity: thank you very much for this detailed Feedback! You did what I am thinking of at the Moment! The diverge seems to me to have a better value than a endurance racer, as I can run wider tires, but also 25mm if I want to. Therefore it can replace a roadbike and in Addition adds the benefit of going light gravel/offroad (which I do not Need by all means, but it would be nice to have). And maybe the fact of the "additional" offroad-value makes me choose other "roadbike"-routes and maybe the variety of routes will create more fun....
> 
> one more question: are you missing your Roubaix? e.g. climbing or Group rides?
> 
> Thank you again!


I just can't see how this bike would impact you at all on group rides or climbing vs. a Roubaix disc. Again, I ride with a guy on one and he is plenty fast on the Diverge with 30/32s as he was on his more racy standard road bike with 25s. You are talking a pound in weight diff plus wider tires. If you toss 25s on it, I can't see how it would give you any issues.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

zorg -- I just lowered the stock 105 FD as far a possible. The cage sits well above the chain rings, but it shifts just fine. Big difference between the 24 and 36 rings, 50%, so you're usually in one or the other and not constantly switching back and forth anyway.

CAD3 -- Don't miss the Roubaix at all, the Diverge is too much fun. The small loss in efficiency due to the compliant frame is well worth it due to the comfort if provides. I'm a lot less "beat up" after long rides than I was on stiffer framed bikes so you may come out ahead in the end. That said my "group rides" are my wife (on a similar Diverge) and I. She's younger and stronger so it works out well. 

TiGeo -- 2015 Diverge. Non-SCS wheels work fine if you just shave the inside bulge off the OEM SCS RD hanger so the inner cog doesn't hit it. (BTW, I have a set of Axis 4 wheels for sale if anyone wants a second set - send PM).


----------



## cannondaleCAD3 (Sep 5, 2014)

@ Levity: thank you again! That is exactly what I expected this bike to be! Faster in the end and more fun to ride. . I expect it to give more Value for the Money than a roubaix or giant defy or any other endurance roadbike.


----------



## specDSWx1 (Feb 23, 2016)

lots of nice info in this thread! Thank you, all!
I just bought a diverge comp dsw x1 to replace a 15 yo custom built rockhopper (stolen).
When i rode a lower spec diverge (A1 subcompact) at the LBS, i couldn't believe how nice it was. It was plenty fast (about the same as my Al road bike- now, given away) & more comfy due to the upright geo. The best was how it soaks up bumps & potholes compared to the road bike (to be fair, the road bike is also quite old). The discs weren't v. confidence inspiring, but the brakes on my other bikes were not fair to compare against. I'd say they did the job for a bike at that price point.
I'll be getting on my new bike next week (enroute to the LBS, now) so let's see how it goes ....
The shifting will take getting used to for me, because the mechanism is different from both my MTB & road bike (used levers mounted on the downtube)

looking into options for another wheelset to reduce some rotating weight. Seems like there are compatible ROVALs (waiting for confirmation from spec), pricey but they will shave over 2 lbs off the axis 3 wheels in addition to a minor aero benefit.

@ levity. Thanks for the R&D to use a non SCS wheel. I may decide to go this route, eventually, if the bike proves to be tough. For now, the free adjustments/ maint offered by the LBS is a deterrent to such a mod ...

Here's to the diverge! (we love to diverge from the norm, right?)


----------



## haoheomap (Feb 26, 2016)

*new build*

over the winter, my LBS helped me build a new Diverge, runing 1x, complete bike with pedal is 16.6 lbs


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

haoheomap said:


> ... complete bike with pedal is 16.6 lbs


WOW, that's light! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

You might detail the build in case others may also want to try to shed poundage.


----------



## haoheomap (Feb 26, 2016)

i run:
Red hydro on lever, brake, chain and crank (left lever gutted)
Force 1 RD and 46t chainring (mounted insideout)
xx1 cassette
Control SL wheels and Roubaix pro 2bliss tires
zipp short&shallow bar, Swork Phenom saddle (my fav)
Egg beater 11 pedals


----------



## cannondaleCAD3 (Sep 5, 2014)

@haoheomap: really a great bike! why did you Mount the chainring insideout? Chainline?


----------



## haoheomap (Feb 26, 2016)

CannondaleCA,
due to running SCS wheels AND Red crank, the chainline came out too extreme when i mount the Force 1 ring on the big ring position(force 1 crank actually is recessed in and put the single ring right between the 2 rings of the red crank)
by flipping it around and mount it on the INSIDE of big ring position, chainline become perfect, all you need is couple of washer to fill in the space on the hidden crankbolt on the red crank, and things are good to go


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

Finally mounted the plug and play v2 fenders on my 2015 Diverge. Main advice: toss the bolts and go get some decent metric bolts from your local hardware store. The ones provided with the bike are sh!t and covered with black paint that fills the threads. Also, make sure you have a dremel to cut the fender support to size. Otherwise, the fenders fit just fine. Too bad there's no mudflap on the front fender. Anybody found a way to adapt one?


----------



## SpecialDiverge (Mar 16, 2016)

Anybody looking to sell their Diverge? I've been looking hard for a 2015 Diverge Smartweld 52/54 and cant seem to find a trace of one...


----------



## Flash (Jan 30, 2004)

I plan on a Roubaix and running 26 All Conditions Armadillo Elites. I love the ride of the Roubaix. I'm wondering if I should go with the Diverge Elite DSW. Mostly city exploring, some road riding small a small bit of dirt/gravel. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SpecialDiverge (Mar 16, 2016)

Flash said:


> I plan on a Roubaix and running 26 All Conditions Armadillo Elites. I love the ride of the Roubaix. I'm wondering if I should go with the Diverge Elite DSW. Mostly city exploring, some road riding small a small bit of dirt/gravel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Just picked up my 2015 Smartweld today. Love it!!!!


----------



## wpwoodjr (Mar 25, 2016)

*Specialized Diverge Owners and Enthusiasts*

Hi everyone! Come join our active community at the Facebook group Specialized Diverge Owners and Enthusiasts.


----------



## MarCorm (Mar 27, 2016)

Seems like Diverges of all model levels are in short supply! We are getting his and hers DSW Elites (49 & 54) and my LBS says that he can only get his original booking and maybe a couple more. No official word of when they come in Aaaargh!


----------



## MarCorm (Mar 27, 2016)

I should add that I am located in New Brunswick Canada....safe to assume that Specialized will be shipping to warmer climes first!


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

I was planning to sell my road bike in a couple of months and get a Diverge, but since the Diverge Expert is on sale now I went ahead and ordered one now. It should arrive in about a week.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

Picking up a sport this week. Nice, reliable, and durable. Pumped to fill the gap between fatbike season and mtb season and those wet day all summer long.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

Banging. So much faster than the 29er lol. Goes good on the side gravel too, who would have thought....

Brakes... Still un decided. Bit weak but need breaking in.


----------



## wpwoodjr (Mar 25, 2016)

The speed is addictive ;-)


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I think more and more folks are realizing with these types of bikes that you can ride mild-to-moderate off road single track with a drop-bar bike and hence these become so fun b/c you can piece together epic rides including road, gravel, and your favorite single track.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

The Axis 4.0 SCS wheelset looks like some pretty nice wheels for $250, so I'm buying an extra set so I can have one set with road tires and one set with gravel/CX tires. This should make the bike even more versatile.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

jabrabu said:


> The Axis 4.0 SCS wheelset looks like some pretty nice wheels for $250, so I'm buying an extra set so I can have one set with road tires and one set with gravel/CX tires. This should make the bike even more versatile.


A few things on this. First. I have a set of the aftermarket 4.0s you can get from Specy. Decent wheels. Not super light but durable for me so far. They are fairly wide which is good. They set up tubeless v. easily with Specy 2Bliss tires. One wrap of 1" Gorilla Tape and some Stan's 44mm valve stems worked for me for 38 Triggers. You need to understand that if you have a 2015 Diverge, the f. wheel of the 4.0s that you can buy from Specy WILL NOT WORK b/c the 2015 has a 15mm TA and the 2016 has a 12mm. These wheels will work on the 2016. I have a buddy with a 2015 Diverge (carbon Expert) that just did this and had to take the f. wheel and have it re-built with a different hub that accepted a 15mm TA.

Edit. Sorry, should have mentioned that I am running the QR version of the 4.0s on my 2015 CruX E5. I have a buddy with the Diverge and have helped him out a bit with this issue.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

TiGeo, thanks for the info on the wheels. That's pretty much what I expected. They are fairly light but not too light where they would be flexy and fragile. 21mm internal width is nice. Tubeless ready. I'd rather have the carbon Roval Control SL wheels, but you can buy 7 sets of the Axis wheels for the price of those.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^That is where I was with this. My CruX doesn't need >$1000 wheels on it and if I had a Diverge, neither would it. I can tell you, the wheels don't slow me down.


----------



## haoheomap (Feb 26, 2016)

TiGeo said:


> ^^^That is where I was with this. My CruX doesn't need >$1000 wheels on it and if I had a Diverge, neither would it. I can tell you, the wheels don't slow me down.


i have the DSW as a commuter, and the Carbon Diverge with Roval SL wheels as weekend bike, i can tell you that there is no comparison between the 2aside the obvious fact that the Carbon bike is faster everywhere, flat or climb, the real difference lies on the ride on rough off road, it soaks up everything from rocks to branches on my path and keep the bike in contact with the road WAY better than the DSW with Axis 4.0. you can try yourself, and you will realize how much more capable the carbon wheels are


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^Sure, but again, I can buy another bike (6Fattie hardtail?) for the cost of the carbon wheels.


----------



## haoheomap (Feb 26, 2016)

sure, actually if you go to Walmart, i am pretty sure you can buy even 5-6 bikes at the same cost as carbon wheel. it your money, spend it where it matter to you and make you happy. but there is a reason carbon wheels cost the way they are, and people use them


----------



## Flash (Jan 30, 2004)

So I chose the Diverge Elite DSW over the Roubaix SL4. I'm not much of a roadie. I think this bike will meet my needs. Adding the CG-R post and All Conditions Armadillo Elite and Trigger Pros, depending on use. I really wanted to stick with the carbon Roubaix but want to do plenty gravel rides. I think the disc brakes will be better in the Michigan climate. I just hope I don't regret this choice when doing some distance road rides. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

I just assembled my new Diverge Expert. This will replace my 2011 Roubaix Pro Dura Ace. I wanted the versatility over the Roubaix. I can use the Diverge to dabble in cyclocross, do gravel rides, and install racks for commuting. The only disadvantage is that it's a few pounds heavier than the Roubaix.


----------



## Flash (Jan 30, 2004)

That's a beauty! I weighed the stock Roubaix SL4 and the Diverge DSW Elite at my local shop. On their scale they were within a pound and a half. Not bad considering aluminum vs carbon, caliper brakes vs. Disc brakes. I'll be interested to check the weight after I swap tires, saddle, pedals and post and pull the reflectors off. If all goes well the first year on this bike then next spring will see new wheels. I'm not a weight weenie but I like a bike that is sensibly light. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks. In photos it just looks white, but it's actually a silvery metallic white. It looks really nice in the sunlight. I liked the black too, but everyone seems to have black road bikes these days, and I had a slight preference for the white.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^The Diverge is a great road bike, I can't see any disadvantage unless you are a big-time racer.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

I haven't weighed mine yet, but based on advertised weights my Roubaix was around 16 lbs and the Diverge is about 19 lbs.


----------



## plug_it (Feb 12, 2008)

I have a 2014 Roubaix and a 2015 Diverge. I love the Roubaix, but would I really have ridden it up here?


















Sometimes it is so worth it to have the Diverge!


----------



## man.cave (Nov 8, 2014)

Those of you whose transport your diverge with a fork mount tray, can you use a 15mm adapter or have you found a 12mm adapter somewhere. I am thinking about buying a diverge, but just trying to work out the details first


----------



## Flash (Jan 30, 2004)

Got my Elite DSW it's first real ride. Wow. A few top tens on sprint segments. This bike hauls and is comfy. I have All Conditions Elite Armadillo 28s. Love it so far. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## man.cave (Nov 8, 2014)

man.cave said:


> Those of you whose transport your diverge with a fork mount tray, can you use a 15mm adapter or have you found a 12mm adapter somewhere. I am thinking about buying a diverge, but just trying to work out the details first


Nobody?? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

I finally weighed my Diverge Expert. 19.84 lbs. with XT pedals, so it should be around 19 even without pedals.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

man.cave said:


> Those of you whose transport your diverge with a fork mount tray, can you use a 15mm adapter or have you found a 12mm adapter somewhere. I am thinking about buying a diverge, but just trying to work out the details first.
> 
> Nobody??


Did you check the Yakima web site? They sell 15mm and 20mm adaptors -

#8002099
15MM FORK ADAPTER
$49.00
This fork adapter allows you to put your 15mm thru axle fork on any fork mounted bike rack.

Why would you want a 12mm adaptor?


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

levity said:


> Did you check the Yakima web site? They sell 15mm and 20mm adaptors -
> 
> #8002099
> 15MM FORK ADAPTER
> ...


The new Diverges have 12mm axles front and rear.


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

Any tire recommendation for a gravel race?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^Love my Specy Trigger Pros in the 38 width.


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

TiGeo said:


> ^^^Love my Specy Trigger Pros in the 38 width.


Thought the rear was limited to 35mm

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

My 2015 Carbon Comp Diverge will just fit a 38mm rear tire and a 40mm front tire. However, probably not a good idea if muddy conditions are expected.

The Trigger Pro should easily fit. Like many tires, it measures less than its stated width, although it might approach 36-37mm on wide rims.

Reviewed: Specialized Trigger Pro 38c 2Bliss Tire - Weight and Width

Specialized Trigger 700x38c Specs:

Weight: (actual) 494g, (claimed) 490g
Casing: 60tpi
Claimed Width: 700x38c
*Actual Width: 34.75mm* (measured on a rim with a 17.5mm internal width)


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh sorry....correct...may not fit. The 33s do...my buddy runs them on his. My 38s measure closer to 35 on the Axis 4.0s.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

Out west, it is pretty rocky. Any recommendation on a the biggest front tire that will fit

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

zorg said:


> Out west, it is pretty rocky. Any recommendation on a the biggest front tire that will fit


zorg - I like to run a Conti SpeedRide 700x42 (actual width 40mm) on the front for most of my off-pavement riding. That's the max width I feel safe with. However, still need higher pressures if it's rocky.

See post #9 in this thread for a more detailed description.


----------



## haoheomap (Feb 26, 2016)

Changed my seatpost and a few other small thing, the setup now come down to 15.8lbs, and i have to say, this bike is now has the widest spectrum of usage, i would climb and run fast roadride with my friend's 15lbs madone which ran carbon tubular wheels, then just jump onto the trail and ran with 16lbs 35c cross bike, all with the SAME SETUP, needless to say, the bike now have a few fans of its own.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

haoheomap said:


> Changed my seatpost and a few other small thing, the setup now come down to 15.8lbs, and i have to say, this bike is now has the widest spectrum of usage, i would climb and run fast roadride with my friend's 15lbs madone which ran carbon tubular wheels, then just jump onto the trail and ran with 16lbs 35c cross bike, all with the SAME SETUP, needless to say, the bike now have a few fans of its own.


What are the details of this build? That is crazy light for this bike.

Edit. Nevermind...found it on the prev. page. 1x, light wheels, road tires, carbon bars, egg beaters, I can see how you got there now.


----------



## haoheomap (Feb 26, 2016)

i think it has alot of credit for the Red22 in term of lightness, i even go as far as completely gutting the left lever since i dont have a front derailleur, the original target was 16.5lbs with durability, and happy to go under that. knowing it will ride it hard and would crash it on the dirt, i dont think i can go any lighter than this without compromising the durabilty side. the 46t front ring works great with the 10-42 cassette in term of range, and i have a 44t just i case i am going on some crazy climb like the D2R2 ride. a Zipp Speed SL stem is now available and on order, i dont think that will save much weight, but being carbon, it will help damping the rough stuff better than the current S-works stem i have on


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm still sorting out how to put a rear rack on my carbon Diverge. Has anyone done this? It has rack mounts by the dropouts, and there is a threaded mount under the seatstay bridge. This bridge is pretty low, though, so you would need a long support extension angled down from the front of the rack. Another option might be a rack that attaches to the seatpost and the mounts at the dropouts. Any suggestions?


----------



## man.cave (Nov 8, 2014)

cannondaleCAD3 said:


> @haoheomap: really a great bike! why did you Mount the chainring insideout? Chainline?


How much weight do u think u saved running a modified red vs force cx1 which are also carbon cranks if I remember correctly 


haoheomap said:


> CannondaleCA,
> due to running SCS wheels AND Red crank, the chainline came out too extreme when i mount the Force 1 ring on the big ring position(force 1 crank actually is recessed in and put the single ring right between the 2 rings of the red crank)
> by flipping it around and mount it on the INSIDE of big ring position, chainline become perfect, all you need is couple of washer to fill in the space on the hidden crankbolt on the red crank, and things are good to go


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

Well been out riding my diverge more than my mtb. Its great, rear is super comfy, way more than the front with the zertz. Love i can go for a 2 hr burn and go so far.

I bought it on a whim and i was kind of dissappinted i didnt order a dsw in after more reasearch. But for what? I like the bike alot. Only grip is the front derailleur sucks but next years sora is designed based of 105 and tiagra so for $30 i can get a long arm fd. Also the shifters have under grip shifter cables which will clean up the bars.

So far ive put dual 160mm ice techs and clement xplor ush.


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 17, 2007)

Curious..has anyone tried fitting a SRAM x1 with the 42t cassette on a diverge with the Axis 3.0 wheels?


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

So I mounted two Trigger 38mm tires tubeless yesterday with the gorilla tape method. Worked like a charm. Clearance is fine except for the rear derailleur cable that's really close. Should be fine though. Took them for a spin of asphalt and dirt, and was very pleased. At 160# what pressure should I put? I tried 42 rear and 40 front. I am thinking of lowering slightly. Any input? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm right around 160 and run my 38 Triggers in the low 30s for offroad and 40ish for on.


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

TiGeo said:


> I'm right around 160 and run my 38 Triggers in the low 30s for offroad and 40ish for on.


Perfect. I will try mid 30s

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

What tire pressures are folks running in the stock Roubaix tires? The sidewalls say 75-95 psi, but I'm thinking that at somewhere around 70 psi is plenty.


----------



## Flash (Jan 30, 2004)

Right now I'm using All Conditions Elite Armadillo. I love these tires. I want to try the Triggers. I'm a bit concerned about road wear and drag as far as road speeds go. Any insight? I know they aren't as fast as road tires but just wondering about roll on longer road rides. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

jabrabu said:


> What tire pressures are folks running in the stock Roubaix tires? The sidewalls say 75-95 psi, but I'm thinking that at somewhere around 70 psi is plenty.


I ride mine at 50ish (160# rider).

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack19073 (Feb 14, 2013)

First Post to this great forum! I have a 2016 Diverge Comp Carbon that arrived with no grease on the BB causing a pinging noise when pedaling hard up hill. LBS had to order a BB tool from Praxis in order to grease it. Does anyone know which tools are needed to remove the BB for service? I would like to do this procedure myself in the future.


----------



## coleam (Aug 8, 2009)

Jack19073 said:


> First Post to this great forum! I have a 2016 Diverge Comp Carbon that arrived with no grease on the BB causing a pinging noise when pedaling hard up hill. LBS had to order a BB tool from Praxis in order to grease it. Does anyone know which tools are needed to remove the BB for service? I would like to do this procedure myself in the future.


This one. You'll also need a pair of 3/8" drive wrenches.


----------



## coleam (Aug 8, 2009)

jabrabu said:


> What tire pressures are folks running in the stock Roubaix tires? The sidewalls say 75-95 psi, but I'm thinking that at somewhere around 70 psi is plenty.


I have a set on my Willard that I run around 50-60 psi most of the time. I'm 160 lbs


----------



## Jack19073 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks Coleam. Just ordered it!!


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

My buddy's "pings" on climbs and it was determined to be the spokes on the rear Axis 4.0 wheel.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack19073 (Feb 14, 2013)

TiGeo said:


> My buddy's "pings" on climbs and it was determined to be the spokes on the rear Axis 4.0 wheel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


LBS greased BB bearings and noise is gone. Rode 40 miles today with no problems


----------



## man.cave (Nov 8, 2014)

Jack19073 said:


> LBS greased BB bearings and noise is gone. Rode 40 miles today with no problems


You can typically feel the difference between a bb and a wheel by feeling the ping in the crank

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

So I installed two 38mm trigger tires tubeless on my Diverge using the gorilla tape method. No problems installing them with a compressor. Did a race yesterday and tires were great.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## man.cave (Nov 8, 2014)

haoheomap said:


> i run:
> Red hydro on lever, brake, chain and crank (left lever gutted)
> Force 1 RD and 46t chainring (mounted insideout)
> xx1 cassette
> ...


so I'm guessing that you didn't have any issues putting an xd driver on the scs sl wheels, I have a set ordered, but just wondering if I will have issue


----------



## akrapacs (Jun 3, 2016)

man.cave said:


> so I'm guessing that you didn't have any issues putting an xd driver on the scs sl wheels, I have a set ordered, but just wondering if I will have issue


I was wondering the same thing. I want to switch my Diverge over to a SRAM 1x11 drivetrain but I've been having trouble figuring out what I need to be able to fit the 10-42 cassette. Can I just replace the freehub body on rear hub on my AXIS 3.0 Disc SCS wheels? It's really hard to find information on these wheels/hubs, I can't figure out what to order.


----------



## man.cave (Nov 8, 2014)

akrapacs said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I want to switch my Diverge over to a SRAM 1x11 drivetrain but I've been having trouble figuring out what I need to be able to fit the 10-42 cassette. Can I just replace the freehub body on rear hub on my AXIS 3.0 Disc SCS wheels? It's really hard to find information on these wheels/hubs, I can't figure out what to order.


In your case I'd just get another set of the axis wheels with an xd already installed if you don't mind the axis wheels. Like what came on mine. The scs sl roval wheels come with a dt swiss 240 ratchet hub so I'm just wondering I'd the xd driver for dt just snaps right on no issue

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## akrapacs (Jun 3, 2016)

man.cave said:


> In your case I'd just get another set of the axis wheels with an xd already installed if you don't mind the axis wheels. Like what came on mine. The scs sl roval wheels come with a dt swiss 240 ratchet hub so I'm just wondering I'd the xd driver for dt just snaps right on no issue
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I looked at that option too but didn't get very far. I don't want to spend $1000 on a new wheelset so I was looking at the AXIS 4.0 SCS wheels in the specialized store but there's no information or option that made it seem like I could get those with an xd driver already installed.


----------



## man.cave (Nov 8, 2014)

akrapacs said:


> I looked at that option too but didn't get very far. I don't want to spend $1000 on a new wheelset so I was looking at the AXIS 4.0 SCS wheels in the specialized store but there's no information or option that made it seem like I could get those with an xd driver already installed.


Have your lbs look, there website shows more than what can see.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## haoheomap (Feb 26, 2016)

no issue, its plug and play, the XD driver i ordered form Spec drops in the Roval Control SL with no issue


----------



## haoheomap (Feb 26, 2016)

man.cave said:


> How much weight do u think u saved running a modified red vs force cx1 which are also carbon cranks if I remember correctly
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


honestly i cant tell, it would be really minimal, if i have to guess, it's prolly 100g or less between the 2 setups


----------



## coleam (Aug 8, 2009)

akrapacs said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I want to switch my Diverge over to a SRAM 1x11 drivetrain but I've been having trouble figuring out what I need to be able to fit the 10-42 cassette. Can I just replace the freehub body on rear hub on my AXIS 3.0 Disc SCS wheels? It's really hard to find information on these wheels/hubs, I can't figure out what to order.


This is definitely a question to ask a Specialized dealer. The Axis 3.0 and 4.0 wheels are made in a 1x models with XD drivers for the X1 diverge models, but there's no information on whether they use the same hubs as the 11-speed road models with the driver swapped or if it's a totally different hub. FWIW, most of the Specialized wheels have an easily-removable driver body, so it's reasonably likely that you can swap it, but you're definitely not going to be able to order the part yourself.


----------



## man.cave (Nov 8, 2014)

haoheomap said:


> no issue, its plug and play, the XD driver i ordered form Spec drops in the Roval Control SL with no issue


I spoke with specialized direct and the dt swiss xd driver for the scs SL rear wheel actually uses a axle cap from a 142 even though the axle space is 135, it has something to do with the scs.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

So, these are my two bikes. S-Works Roubaix SL4 with Zipp Firestrikes and Diverge Pro. Upgraded the front rotor to a 180mm Icetech and have a second set of Pacenti/ Hope SCS wheels coming.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^Awesome that hope is making SCS hubs.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack19073 (Feb 14, 2013)

Stans tape wont stick to AXIS 4.0 wheels. Am I doing something wrong? Have used it on my Epic Comp wheels with no problems. Has anyone else used Stans or Gorilla tape with success?


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

Gorilla tape works very well

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Gorilla here with no issues. Stan's requires the rim to be very clean and free of any residues.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack19073 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks will try Gorilla tape!


----------



## Jack19073 (Feb 14, 2013)

Update! inserted a tube and tire at full pressure overnight using Stans tape that would not stick. Tape was good when tube was removed then added Stans and has been holding air for 2 days. Tried Gorilla tape on rear rim ( so easy to apply) but stock non tubeless tire would not inflate. Tire seemed to have stretched to point I could not get a good seal. Will try tubeless tires next time. Lesson learned. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

The tires are WAY more important than the rims when going tubeless.


----------



## coleam (Aug 8, 2009)

TiGeo said:


> The tires are WAY more important than the rims when going tubeless.


Unless you're running high pressure tubeless. Then the rims are equally important.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^yep...agree...wasn't thinking road tubeless.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## WHOAA (Mar 28, 2014)

https://i.imgur.com/REooXlw.jpg

Been wanting a gravel bike for a little bit and this came up at my shop for $2500. Being 240lbs I was a bit scared of the 46t up front but I got it anyways. With the 42t in the back it really isn't that bad, I had to stand up on some 15% grade where I lost some traction with the stock tires so that leads to my questions...

I got a flat in the 1st mile so I want to go tubeless and I also want to go a bit wider with some more traction. I run Absoluteblack ovals on my road and mtn bikes and love so I will probably order a 36t for it but my questions are...

Can I do tubeless with the Axis 4.0's? 
Stans strips or Guerrilla Tape?
The wider the better I guess, Trigger 38s tubeless? 
Anyone tried Tracer 33s?


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I think this was all handled above. But yes...tubeless with the 4.0s is no problem. Gorilla tape works great. I like the Trigger 38s on my CruX, but I think the 33 are the widest you will fit on the Diverge (buddy with the Diverge runs the Trigger 33s). The Tracer is a more all-around cross tire.


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

The 38 fit but it's tight in the rear

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TieOneOn (Jul 23, 2008)

I've had the 2015 Expert Carbon about a year and half now and am loving it. Wanted a more versatile bike so I sold my Roubaix and went Diverge. I was also able to set up the stock Axis 4.0 tubeless using gorilla tape with no issues. Had to use two wraps I think to get the tire to seat tight, but no burp issues to date at ~30# pressures. Tire snaps in tight at bead. Running a 38 Trigger Pro in front and a 33 Trigger Pro in rear for gravel riding. Had a 38 on the rear, and it fit, but felt it was too close on to seatstays and switched to 33 rear. Raced a few CX races with it last year on the Conti Cyclocross Speed 35s with no issues at all. The Trigger Pro is tubeless ready and is a better tire IMO. More durable and heavy sidewall and works better at lower pressures (as expected with a tubeless tire). Planning to go with a 33 Tracer or Terra for muddy conditions. Ended up biting the bullet and getting the Roval Control SL wheels for racing and road riding. Using the Roubaix 28 tires (using tubes @ ~80#) for road and they are great. They measure right at 30mm on the Rovals. Super light and stiff. You can definitely feel the difference when accelerating. Ran the stock Roubaix 30/32 on these wheels as well and they measure closer to 33. Pretty big but super cush on rougher roads & gravel. Weight in CX mode with Rovals and XTR pedals is 19.3#. In Road mode with Rovals, 28s, & Ultegra pedals weight is right at 18#. Other notable upgrades affecting weight are S-works Carbon bars and S-works SL stem. Loving this bike both on and off road. Works fine on the trainer too. Get a Kinetic Thru Axle adapter (T-2100 for the 2015 12mm rear) and your all set.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

TieOneOn said:


> I've had the 2015 Expert Carbon about a year and half now and am loving it. Wanted a more versatile bike so I sold my Roubaix and went Diverge. I was also able to set up the stock Axis 4.0 tubeless using gorilla tape with no issues. Had to use two wraps I think to get the tire to seat tight, but no burp issues to date at ~30# pressures. Tire snaps in tight at bead. Running a 38 Trigger Pro in front and a 33 Trigger Pro in rear for gravel riding. Had a 38 on the rear, and it fit, but felt it was too close on to seatstays and switched to 33 rear. Raced a few CX races with it last year on the Conti Cyclocross Speed 35s with no issues at all. The Trigger Pro is tubeless ready and is a better tire IMO. More durable and heavy sidewall and works better at lower pressures (as expected with a tubeless tire). Planning to go with a 33 Tracer or Terra for muddy conditions. Ended up biting the bullet and getting the Roval Control SL wheels for racing and road riding. Using the Roubaix 28 tires (using tubes @ ~80#) for road and they are great. They measure right at 30mm on the Rovals. Super light and stiff. You can definitely feel the difference when accelerating. Ran the stock Roubaix 30/32 on these wheels as well and they measure closer to 33. Pretty big but super cush on rougher roads & gravel. Weight in CX mode with Rovals and XTR pedals is 19.3#. In Road mode with Rovals, 28s, & Ultegra pedals weight is right at 18#. Other notable upgrades affecting weight are S-works Carbon bars and S-works SL stem. Loving this bike both on and off road. Works fine on the trainer too. Get a Kinetic Thru Axle adapter (T-2100 for the 2015 12mm rear) and your all set.


Thanks for the post. I have a similar story -- sold my Roubaix and got the Diverge Expert to have something more versatile that could do road rides, gravel rides, CX, traithlons, duathlons, and commuting. I got mine when it was part of their spring sale. I haven't raced CX yet, but I plan to try a couple of races this fall. I put some clip-on aero bars on it temporarily for some duathlons I did. Mine is still totally stock. I'd love to have the Roval Control SL wheels, but the Axis wheels are pretty decent and really inexpensive, so I'll probably just get another set of them.


----------



## Flash (Jan 30, 2004)

zorg said:


> The 38 fit but it's tight in the rear
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Any pics on how tight in the rear? I have my Elite DSW for sale. If I don't get my price I'll keep it but I was hoping to go with the 38 Triggers tubeless.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## man.cave (Nov 8, 2014)

Flash said:


> Any pics on how tight in the rear? I have my Elite DSW for sale. If I don't get my price I'll keep it but I was hoping to go with the 38 Triggers tubeless.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I could be wrong, but I think the carbon and aluminum frames fit tires slightly different, same on the fork

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

Flash said:


> Any pics on how tight in the rear? I have my Elite DSW for sale. If I don't get my price I'll keep it but I was hoping to go with the 38 Triggers tubeless.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Will take a pic later. Mostly there is little room between tire and derailleur cable ( a few mm). Have been riding it like this for a few hundred miles without problem. Makes for a cushy ride.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Jan 30, 2004)

man.cave said:


> I could be wrong, but I think the carbon and aluminum frames fit tires slightly different, same on the fork
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Right. Going for some clarity on standard aluminum vs DSW vs carbon. I thought the carbon forks were the same? Mine is 2016 DSW Elite.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## man.cave (Nov 8, 2014)

Flash said:


> Right. Going for some clarity on standard aluminum vs DSW vs carbon. I thought the carbon forks were the same? Mine is 2016 DSW Elite.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Yes fork clearance is the same from what I have read.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Definitely different tyre clearances across the Diverge range. I have seen a table that shows Specialized's recommendations, think it was around 33mm in the rear on the lower models and up to around 38mm on the carbon ones. I know people have jammed bigger tyres than reccomended in there, but not a lot of clearance for mud and sticks etc or have had frame rub when out of the seat.


----------



## bryan.gurc (Apr 27, 2012)

I think trigger 38s are going to be pushing it. If you were riding in completely dry conditions with absolutely NO wheel flex you'd be fine. I use 35 on my dsw and it chugs through pretty much everything I throw at it. The only thing I've found rather unpleasant are freshly re-graded roads.


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

bryan.gurc said:


> I think trigger 38s are going to be pushing it. If you were riding in completely dry conditions with absolutely NO wheel flex you'd be fine. I use 35 on my dsw and it chugs through pretty much everything I throw at it. The only thing I've found rather unpleasant are freshly re-graded roads.


















Under














Rear derailleur cable








Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bryan.gurc (Apr 27, 2012)

That is very tight. Cool to see they fit but I'm not sure the juice is worth the squeeze. I've got 35s on my dsw right now and the clearance is perfect. Any tire rub?


----------



## Flash (Jan 30, 2004)

bryan.gurc said:


> That is very tight. Cool to see they fit but I'm not sure the juice is worth the squeeze. I've got 35s on my dsw right now and the clearance is perfect. Any tire rub?


What 35?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bryan.gurc (Apr 27, 2012)

I thought you were showing 38s?


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

The Trigger 33 on my buddy's barely clears the FD.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

bryan.gurc said:


> I thought you were showing 38s?


I was

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

35mm xplor ush on the A1 does this. Going to do dual 32mm gravel king sk on it next year.

Dish and tension were bang on.


----------



## bat22 (Aug 25, 2016)

Can anyone point me in a direction of where to look for a wheel set upgrade for the diverge.


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

Either specialized or hope hubs. Hope makes scs hubs

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ConstableOC (Aug 17, 2008)

I've been thinking about how to best go ahead and whip up a non SCS spare wheel for my Diverge and this resulted in a sketch and some notes. Maybe some of you will find it useful. I'm just wrapping my head around this, so there could be mistakes in my assumptions/observations.









(Open in new tab for full size)

*Fig. 1: 12x135mm REAR HUB on standard bike*

The hub does not "slot into" the frame. The entire hub width of 135mm sits between the dropouts.

*Fig. 2: 12x142mm REAR HUB on standard bike*

Hubs share the chainline and rotor position of 12x135mm variants, but have longer endcaps to be used with slotted dropouts.

*Fig. 3: SPECIALIZED 12x135mm SCS REAR HUB on SCS bike*

SCS bikes have slotted dropouts to be used with 135mm wide SCS hubs. Since normal 135mm hubs could not be used in slotted dropouts due to the lack of chainstay clearance, SCS hubs use longer drive side end caps in combination with shorter hub bodies. Thus, SCS bikes measure only 130mm between the dropouts.

*Fig. 4: 12x135mm REAR HUB on SCS bike*

If you were to use a standard 12x135mm hub on an SCS bike, the distance between the cassette and the drive side chainstay would be too short and the cassette would rub.

Thus, this combination cannot be used.

*Fig. 5: 12x135mm REAR HUB on SCS bike with Non-SCS Hanger*

Specialized released the Non-SCS Hanger as a workaround for this compatibility issue. Basically, this removes the slot from the dropout, thus allowing for the required chainstay clearance.

However:
- This will spread the chainstays apart by 2-3mm.
- The standard thru axle will not fully thread into the frame, since it will now be too short by that same margin.
- If the stays do not spread appart equally, the hub body could be off-center.
- Lacking a slotted dropout, the wheel will need to be aligned manually on insertion.

*Fig. 6: 12x135mm REAR HUB with CUSTOM DRIVE SIDE END CAP on SCS bike*

Another solution is getting a 12x142mm drive side end cap for your 12x135mm hub or a 12x135 rotor side end cap for a 12x142mm hub. The cassette and rotor spacings should be pretty much identical to those on an SCS setup.

This approach will retain the wheel alignment functionality of the slotted dropouts, but will share all the other problems coming with Specialized's Non-SCS Hanger.

-

So, how do you guys feel about spreading those Carbon chainstays, given that even Specialized seems to go down that route with their Non-SCS Hanger?


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^a set of Axis 4.0s is $250 and is a cheap solution for a spare SCS wheelset.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ConstableOC (Aug 17, 2008)

Not in Europe (or Austria anyway), where they are 350€ ($400) and will not be available until around November.

I also inquired at my local Specialized stores regarding individual SCS hubs so I could build my own wheel around those, but apparently, they cannot order them individually.

So basically, they sold me a bike with a proprietary hub standard to which they cannot provide me a spare wheel or hub. I wonder what they'd do if mine broke...

-

The only locally available solutions at the moment are building a wheel with the $300 Hope SCS hub or modifying a standard wheelset with custom endcaps or the Non-SCS Hanger (see above).


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^Got it.


----------



## ConstableOC (Aug 17, 2008)

I just called the seven closest Specialized dealers to my home town today to find out if they still had any SCS wheels lying around that I could pick up and six of them didn't even know what SCS was.

Buying the Diverge was the first time that I picked up a complete bike from a major brand rather than selecting every component and building the bike up myself and even though the bike itself is great, I'm already regretting it. Having to go through those stores to get what I need when they seem to be less informed than half of their customers and being dependant on Specialized's terrible customer service is really annoying.

It's alright that Specialized decided to implement their SCS standard (even though it didn't catch on), but what is unacceptable to me is how they are then not supplying their proprietary parts - like hubs, in this case - to customers. My local shop has been trying to order a spare hub for weeks now and they haven't even gotten a reply from Specialized. If the rear hub on my Diverge would fail, I'd be forced to wait until November and then would have to buy an entire replacement wheel set.


----------



## man.cave (Nov 8, 2014)

Most shops aren't going to carry those wheelsets when they can order and get them in a few days. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## ConstableOC (Aug 17, 2008)

Well, as mentioned earlier, the next batch of Axis wheels won't arrive in Europe until mid November, so the sole reason I'm calling around for existing stock is because they cannot order and get them in a few days. ; )
So anyone located in Europe who breaks their SCS hubs at the moment or needs a spare SCS wheel set is just **** out of luck. They'll either have to build a set using the $300 Hope hub, spread the chainstays or they can use their new Carbon SCS bikes as unwieldy paper weights.


----------



## man.cave (Nov 8, 2014)

ConstableOC said:


> Well, as mentioned earlier, the next batch of Axis wheels won't arrive in Europe until mid November, so the sole reason I'm calling around for existing stock is because they cannot order and get them in a few days. ; )
> So anyone located in Europe who breaks their SCS hubs at the moment or needs a spare SCS wheel set is just **** out of luck. They'll either have to build a set using the $300 Hope hub, spread the chainstays or they can use their new Carbon SCS bikes as unwieldy paper weights.


Sorry, I'm not in Europe

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Jan 30, 2004)

Do your dealers suck? My local dealer is great and Specialized has always been fantastic about getting parts or wheels whenever I need them. If all else fails try calling or emailing Specialized. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## man.cave (Nov 8, 2014)

Flash said:


> Do your dealers suck? My local dealer is great and Specialized has always been fantastic about getting parts or wheels whenever I need them. If all else fails try calling or emailing Specialized.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I have had nothing but the same experience as above

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kajjal (Dec 14, 2013)

man.cave said:


> I have had nothing but the same experience as above
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


In Europe from my experience if you contact Specialized directly yourself they are very helpful. Bike shops have little idea about SCS wheels.

The realistic options you have are buy a set off EBAY from someone who has upgraded, buy a set with hope hubs or buy a non SCS gear hanger (28+ teeth version) to use normal wheels with the chainline being slightly off.


----------



## man.cave (Nov 8, 2014)

Kajjal said:


> In Europe from my experience if you contact Specialized directly yourself they are very helpful. Bike shops have little idea about SCS wheels.
> 
> The realistic options you have are buy a set off EBAY from someone who has upgraded, buy a set with hope hubs or buy a non SCS gear hanger (28+ teeth version) to use normal wheels with the chainline being slightly off.


I just bit the bullet and bought a set od roval sl scs and stopped worrying about it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^That's it. At some point you either do one of the stated options or sell the bike.  It is what it is.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFarleys (Sep 12, 2015)

Still trying to make up my mind on the next gravel/winter bike. Went to my lbs today and test drove the 2017 Diverge comp. Really liked the feel of the bike and now I'm pondering between Diverge and Sequioia. The delivery on Sequioia is still a big question mark but the Diverge wuold be already available. I drove the 52 and 54 frames and can't really make up my mind which was better. Smaller frame wuold always be more agile and snappy but the taller stack on the 54 felt really good. Are there any 5'7"-5'8" riders out there? Which frame did you choose. My inseam is 31 so got quite short legs.


----------



## amdmaxx (Feb 26, 2006)

TheFarleys said:


> Still trying to make up my mind on the next gravel/winter bike. Went to my lbs today and test drove the 2017 Diverge comp. Really liked the feel of the bike and now I'm pondering between Diverge and Sequioia. The delivery on Sequioia is still a big question mark but the Diverge wuold be already available. I drove the 52 and 54 frames and can't really make up my mind which was better. Smaller frame wuold always be more agile and snappy but the taller stack on the 54 felt really good. Are there any 5'7"-5'8" riders out there? Which frame did you choose. My inseam is 31 so got quite short legs.


5-7 riding comp in 52.. fits well..


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

5-7 riding 54. Like the high headtube. Depends on what you want.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hein (Feb 15, 2015)

5-8.5 riding 54 Comp DSW 2016, perfect fit with stem slammed


----------



## TheFarleys (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks for your replys. I think you all have it right. Actually found a specialized sizing table and that says 5 7 can be both, so it comes down to matter of taste. Propably have take them for another spin? Let's see.


----------



## amdmaxx (Feb 26, 2006)

Wonder if these will fit on diverge (700x38): Soma Shikoro 700c Road Tire (Kevlar Bead)


----------



## crfnick56 (Mar 7, 2012)

Just picked up my Diverge DSW yesterday!!! This is my first "road bike" and I couldn't wait, I spun a quick 10 miles yesterday as soon as I got home. So far so good!!


----------



## TheFarleys (Sep 12, 2015)

Does anyone have a 2017 diverge? Is it still with the SCS hubs?


----------



## Iwan (Jul 18, 2007)

Some images and a trip report on a gravel adventure we did recently on a Specialized Diverge and Cannondale Slate

Gravel Grinders: A journey from Houw Hoek to Vermaaklikheid


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

Anybody tried the trigger 33 with fenders?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## gandhi (Jun 8, 2005)

*SCS workaround*

I have successfully run non-SCS wheels on my 2016 Diverge Expert during 2016. I built a wheelset based on NOX A36D rims and DT 350 hubs. As long as the hubs has 135 mm OLD spacing, 11 speed compatible freewheel and 12 mm TA compatible end caps any wheelset will work.

The medicine was simply to use a Specialized derailleur hanger that is non-SCS specific. Specialized provides it with the Crux carbon bikes but can be bought separately, Specialized part number S162600004
It looks like this:









The chainline issue https://www.bikerumor.com/2012/11/2...spacing-affects-road-bike-chainline-shifting/ will be there (in theory at least) but I have not noticed any problems what so ever. If anything, the shifting is better with the non-SCS set up. I'm using the SCS wheelset during winter training on my turbotrainer. Only thing I have to do is to change hanger depending on what wheelset I'm using. No derailleur adjustment needed.



bat22 said:


> Can anyone point me in a direction of where to look for a wheel set upgrade for the diverge.


----------



## toni31 (Jul 22, 2012)

Looking to get my first road bike, any opinions on this bike?

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/road/diverge-elite-dsw/106564


----------



## photocycler (Jan 26, 2011)

toni31 said:


> Looking to get my first road bike, any opinions on this bike?
> 
> https://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/road/diverge-elite-dsw/106564


Its a great bike, I have two. Bought one for my wife she never ended up riding so have one for sale

https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bik/5999941172.html


----------



## toni31 (Jul 22, 2012)

I am talking about 2017 model. I was reading a bit and found out this SCS potential issue. Not sure but I dont want to end up with a bike on which some parts like wheels are hard to upgrade.


----------



## man.cave (Nov 8, 2014)

toni31 said:


> I am talking about 2017 model. I was reading a bit and found out this SCS potential issue. Not sure but I dont want to end up with a bike on which some parts like wheels are hard to upgrade.


Scs wheels are an issue, but not a deal breaker. You can swap derailer hangers and run standard wheelsets

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## toni31 (Jul 22, 2012)

Is there a way to confirm that its non SCS wheels if you have the bike?


----------



## coleam (Aug 8, 2009)

All Diverges use SCS wheels by default. Unless the hanger has been replaced with the non-SCS version aftermarket, you have SCS wheels. The non-SCS hanger is labelled as such, so you could always pull it off to check if you're not sure.


----------



## toni31 (Jul 22, 2012)

But 2017 Diverge Elite DSW should be non SCS


----------



## coleam (Aug 8, 2009)

My mistake - it looks like they did switch the 2017 alloy models to non-SCS. 2017 carbon models do still use SCS wheels.


----------



## toni31 (Jul 22, 2012)

My question still remains, next week here will be one Elite available for purchase and I would like to verify that its not SCS. Salesman didnt even know what that was when I asked (and i dont know much either)


----------



## coleam (Aug 8, 2009)

If it is a 2017 Elite DSW, it should not be SCS. Unfortunately, I have not examined a 2017 alloy Diverge's dropouts in detail, so I can't say whether it's the same as the 2016 frame but with the non-SCS hanger installed, or if they completely redesigned the rear end for non-SCS wheels, so I can't tell you if it's possible to determine just by looking at it. However, if something weird happens and they reused a 2016 frame, the non-scs hanger is an inexpensive part that takes 5-10 minutes to swap if you happen to want to upgrade wheels down the line.


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

Anybody installed a dropper post on a diverge first generation? Any guidance?

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## coleam (Aug 8, 2009)

zorg said:


> Anybody installed a dropper post on a diverge first generation? Any guidance?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


Seatpost is 27.2. Would need to be externally routed (or you'd have to drill a hole, which voids the warranty). There's no provision for internal routing, and I'm pretty sure there's no connection between the BB and the downtube, at least on the alloy models, if you're set up 1x and wanted to use the front derailleur port. On the carbon models, this might be possible. Not sure what the BB area looks like on those.


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

coleam said:


> Seatpost is 27.2. Would need to be externally routed (or you'd have to drill a hole, which voids the warranty). There's no provision for internal routing, and I'm pretty sure there's no connection between the BB and the downtube, at least on the alloy models, if you're set up 1x and wanted to use the front derailleur port. On the carbon models, this might be possible. Not sure what the BB area looks like on those.


Thanks. Got a carbon model

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## toni31 (Jul 22, 2012)

Does 2017 Diverge Elite DSW has these wheels?

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/components/wheels/axis-40-disc-scs-ta/114529

I want to upgrade to stronger wheels (since I am heavy rider 105kg) could you give me some advice? (I am not much of a tech guy)

I want hand built wheels, but I need to know what parts to get.

I know specialized has this SCS thing, which obviously makes same difference in choosing components.


----------



## enjoi525 (Oct 11, 2013)

Anyone know tire clearance for 27.5 road plus on a 2016 diverge?


----------



## coleam (Aug 8, 2009)

It's not going to be much. 700c max size is about 35c, 38 with no front derailleur (if I remember correctly). Most bikes that are doing road plus can comfortably clear a 700cx40.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## enjoi525 (Oct 11, 2013)

coleam said:


> It's not going to be much. 700c max size is about 35c, 38 with no front derailleur (if I remember correctly). Most bikes that are doing road plus can comfortably clear a 700cx40.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


How about in 27.5 in?


----------



## coleam (Aug 8, 2009)

Don't know that anyone's tried it. My point was that there isn't much clearance for 700c tires, so clearance for 27.5 will be limited as well. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

You need to measure out to 320mm (for 27.5 inch wheelset) from the inside of the dropout along the inside of the chainstay. Then measure the width across the chainstay. You'll need to account for mud clearance too (2-4mm or so on both sides).

Do the same for the seatstays.

I haven't measured your bike, but I'm guessing 44mm tires would fit comfortably between the stays with 27.5 in wheels. Just a total guess....


----------



## TheCanary (May 26, 2014)

*2018 E5 custom Diverge*

Had fun building up 2018 E5 Diverge









Frame: E5 AL, 58cm, FutureShock
Force 22 HRD 
Front shifter dropper hack
Hover bars with rise and flare
LEV Integra 100mm
LB CX36 wheels with I9 hubs
Spec Tracer 700x38 tires
GX Eagle DUB 170mm cranks 
Eagle oval 38T chainring
Eagle XO chain
Force CX1 long cage derailleur
E13 TRS+ 9-46 Cassette
Exustar Ti pedals

Having a blast riding all roads this spring.


----------



## toni31 (Jul 22, 2012)

Anybody driving new girl's color Diverge?

https://sparkbikereview.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/P1080935.jpg


----------



## Stemag (Oct 28, 2011)

This is my Diverge Comp 2019
really like this bike, superfast and great suspension in the future shock and the seatpost.

tried it with WTB nano 700x42 and they fit fine, but maybe some risk with rubbing the chainstays with debrea or mud, now i got the sawtooth 38 tubeless.

now my Sequoia can get some rest


----------

